# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Helsingin ja Turun välisen nopean radan selvitys valmistunut

## Mikko Laaksonen

LVM:n sivuilta: Helsingin ja Turun välisien nopeiden rautatieyhteyksien selvitys valmistunut:




> Työryhmä selvitti Helsingin ja Turun välisiä nopeita rautatieyhteyksiä
> 
> 15.12.2005
> 
> Helsingin ja Turun välistä nopean rautatieliikenteen kehittämistä miettinyt liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön työryhmä on saanut valmiiksi esiselvityksen. Raporttiluonnos arvioi, millaiset tarpeet ja edellytykset kaupunkien välillä on nopeille ja huippunopeille rautatieyhteyksille.
> 
> Työryhmän kartoittamia vaihtoehtoja ovat muun muassa nykyisen rantaradan nopeuttaminen tai oikoratalinjaus. Oikoradan voisi tehdä joko uuden moottoritien linjausta mukaillen tai vuonna 1979 laaditun ELSA-yleissuunnitelman maastokäytävään. Työryhmä tarkasteli myös mahdollisuutta kaukoliikenneyhteyteen, joka kulkisi HelsinkiVantaan lentokentän kautta Helsingin keskustaan.
> 
> Selvitystyössä on arvioitu vaihtoehtojen kustannuksia ja muita vaikutuksia. Jos vaihtoehtoja arvioidaan pelkästään taloudellisen hyödyn näkökulmasta, ne eivät ole kannattavia, mutta niillä on muita myönteisiä vaikutuksia. Tällaisia ovat esimerkiksi ihmisten turvallisuuden ja liikkumisen edistäminen, ympäristöön ja luontoon kohdistuvat vaikutukset ja alueiden kehittäminen.
> ...

----------


## KMT

Siis missään mallissa (2A, 2B, 2C ja 3) ei pysty tekemään Lohjalle ratapihaa, josta pystyisi Salon ja Karjaan suunnasta menemään sekä Hyvinkään että Espoon suuntaan?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siis missään mallissa (2A, 2B, 2C ja 3) ei pysty tekemään Lohjalle ratapihaa, josta pystyisi Salon ja Karjaan suunnasta menemään sekä Hyvinkään että Espoon suuntaan?


Vaihtoehdoissa 2A ja 3 rata menee tunnelissa Lohjanharjun ali, jolloin yhdysraiteen kustannus olisi selvityksen mukaan suuri (vaatisi oman tunnelin), tarkempaa summaa ei kerrota. Vaihtoehdossa 2B se olisi 10 ME, ja luultavasti saman verran vaihtoehdossa 2C. Selvityksen mukaan sekään ei olisi taloudellisesti kannattavaa. Se kai voisi olla, mikäli uuden radan varteen muodostuisi teollisuutta, jolle raiteesta on hyötyä. Optiona se on kuitenkin aina olemassa, ja vaihtoehdoissa 2B ja 2C halvempi kuin 2A:ssa ja 3:ssa.

Outoa selvityksessä on se, että vaikutuksiin otetaan mukaan valtion verotulojen muutos. Se vaikuttaa hankkeeseen erittäin negatiivisesti, koska henkilöautoilun väheneminen vähentää rajusti valtion verotuloja (-3,3 ME vuodessa vaihtoehdossa 2B, kun kokonaisvaikutus on +4,3 ME). Tätä laskentaperiaatetta ei mielestäni käytetä tiehankkeissakaan, ja sillä saataisiin luultavasti rantaradan purkaminenkin näyttämään kannattavalta, koska se lisäisi henkilöautoilua ja valtion verotuloja merkittävästi. Henkilöautoilun verotus on mielestäni vahvemmin valtion verotuspolitiikkaa kuin liikennepolitiikkaa, joten sen ottaminen huomioon kannattavuusarvioissa vie pohjan pois liikennepolitiikan toteuttamiselta.

Minulla ei ole Lahden oikoradan kannattavuuslaskelmia; tietäisikö joku, onko verotulojen muutosta huomioitu niissä?

Sivulla 46 on esitetty eri vaihtoehtojen kustannusmuutokset. Vaihtoehdon 2B junaliikennöintikustannusten muutos on sen mukaan -5,72 miljoonaa euroa. Mutta missä taulukossa ovat lipputulojen muutos? Mikäli ne ovat junaliikennöinnissä mukana, olisi taulukon mukaan valtion tukitarve junaliikenteelle tuo n. 6 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa. Saattanee olla ihan oikea summa nykyisillä VR:n laskemilla liikennöintikustannuksilla. Hankkeen voisi tehdä huomattavasti kannattavamman näköiseksi, jos vaikutus junaliikenteeseen olisikin vaikka +2 ME vuodessa (sitä voidaan periä valtiolle sitten vaikka investointiverona ratamaksuissa). Mikäli vielä verotulojen muutos jätettäisiin huomioimatta, vuotuinen tuotto pompsahtaisi 15 miljoonaan. Sekään ei kuitenkaan tekisi koko hankkeesta kannattavaa edes 3 % korkokannalla, mutta Lohjan taajamajunarata ja Turku-Salo-välin parannus saattaisivat olla. Tämä nopea laskelma nyt oikoi hyvin paljon mutkia, joten en lähde arvioimaan sen oikeellisuutta.

Nopea vertailu Lahden oikorataan: vaihtoehdossa 2B (joka on mielestäni kokonaisuudeltaan paras) Helsingin ja Turun välillä matkustaisi n. 1,8 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa vuonna 2050, joka on lähes saman verran kuin Lahteen nyt (n. 2,0 miljoonaa). Matka-ajan muutos olisi -21 minuuttia tällä välillä, kun Lahden oikoradalla saadaan 33 minuutin säästö kustannusten ollessa vain puolet. Tässä valossa on toki ymmärrettävää, mikä tekee Lahden oikoradasta kannattavan ja Turun oikoradasta kannattamattoman.

E18-moottoritiellä taas kulkee arvioiden mukaan vuonna 2030 n. 6 miljoonaa autoa vuodessa investoinnin ollessa 299 miljoonaa rakentaminen ja 638 miljoonaa yhteensä vuoteen 2029 saakka. En löytänyt netistä moottoritien kannattavuuslaskelmia; millähän arvoilla se on saatu kannattavaksi (H/K-suhde taisi olla 1,7)?

Vaikutuksissa ei ole huomioitu myöskään vaikutuksia yhteiskuntarakenteeseen millään taloudellisilla tekijöillä. Rata varmasti vaikuttaa positiivisemmin kuin selvitys antaa ymmärtää, jos radan ansiosta kaupunkirakennetta voidaan hallitusti tiivistää asemien läheisyydessä ja samalla myös säästyttäisiin joiltakin tieliikenneinvestoinneilta pääkaupunkiseudulla. Niiden arvioiminen voi kyllä olla käytännössä mahdotonta.

Nyt olisi syytä tutkia erikseen kannattavuus osahankkeille Turku-Salo ja Espoo-Lohja. Se ei kai ollut tämän selvityksen tarkoitus, joten sitä ei ole käsitelty. Toivottavasti niissä selvityksissä huomioitaisiin myös EU:n rautatiepakettien vaikutus kustannuksiin, liikennöintiin ja kannattavuuteen esim. Ruotsin tilastojen perusteella. Tässä selvityksessä taajamajunaliikenteen lisäkasvun kolminkertaistaminen ei vaikuta kannattavuuteen käytännössä ollenkaan, mikä osaltaan viestii sitä, että taajamajunaliikenne ei vaikuta taloudellisesti kovin kannattavalta VR:n hinnoittelulla.

----------


## Antero Alku

Elmolla olikin mielenkiintoisia havaintoja.

Autojen kannattajat ovat väliin vakuuttaneet, että autoilu on tuottavaa. Totta on, että se tuottaa verotuloja, mutta kansantaloudellisesti se on puhdasta tappiota. Autoilu aiheuttaa kansantaloudelle ainoastaan kuluja, joista suuri osa lisäksi maksetaan ulkomaille kauppatasetta rasittamaan.

Liikennehankkeita on tähän asti arvioitu yhteiskuntatalouden kannalta. Arvio tehdään aina verottomin summin, koska verot ovat yhteiskunnan sisällä kiertävää rahaa. Niinpä onkin kummallista, että nyt tässä lasketaan veroja. Verot kuuluvat valtiontalouteen, joka on eri asia kuin yhteiskuntatalous.

Kun tehdään moottoritie, sen yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuus perustuu etupäässä siihen, että tiellä kulkevan liikenteen matka-aika lyhenee verrattuna liikenteeseen, joka kulki aiemmin hitaalla tiellä. Tiellä liikkuville ihmisille kuvitellaan ajan arvo, ja sen perusteella ajan lyhennys lasketaan tien tuottamaksi tuloksi.

Itse pidän tätä menetelmää vain keinona, joka on tarvinnut keksiä todistamaan tiehankkeet kannattaviksi. Hyötyliikenteessä maksetaan kuljettajalle palkkaa, ja jos palkkakulut todella laskevat, nopeutuksesta on oikeasti hyötyä. Työ- ja vapaa-ajan matkoilla olevat ihmiset eivät saa autossa istumisesta palkkaa, eivätkä myöskään maksa siitä ajasta, joten sitä vaikutusta ei tosiasiassa ole olemassa. Sen sijaan auton käyttökustannusten säästyminen lyhyemmän matkan vuoksi on todellista.

Junaliikenteen tapauksessa yhteiskunnan etu on lyhyempi matka ja siten säästö junien käyttökustannuksissa. Se on todellista. Jos verrataan autoiluun, yhteiskunnalle tulee säästöä eikä kuluja veromenetyksinä, koska säästetään autojen käyttökustannukset, kun autoilijat matkustavat junassa.

Suurimmat säästöt saataisiin siitä, että kun autojen määrä vähenee, ei tarvitse rakentaa moottoritietä. Mutta näinhän meillä ei tapahdu, sillä moottoritie tehdään ensin - kun se niiden aikasäästöjen vuoksi on niin kannattava.

Lipputulot ovat jälleen raha, joka ei kuulu yhteiskuntataloudelliseen laskelmaan. Sillä todellinen kulu yhteiskunnalle on liikenteen käyttökustannus. Matkalippu on veron tapaan rahaa, joka kiertää yhteiskunnan sisällä. Toki lipun hinnalla on merkitystä operaattorin taloudelle sekä valtion taloudelle, koska meillä valtio näköjään maksaa junaliikenteen kuluista valtaosan. Mutta yritys- ja valtiontalous ovat eri asiat kuin yhteiskuntatalous.

LVM:n ohje kieltää arvioimasta vaikutusta yhdyskuntarakenteeseen. Tämä on kaksipiippuinen juttu. Sillä on hankkeita, jotka eivät vaikuta yhdyskuntarakenteeseen, sitten on hankkeita, joiden tarkoitus on vaikuttaa yhdyskuntarakenteeseen. Kuten Marjarata tai länsimetro. Tosiasiassa liikenteen nopeutuminen kuitenkin aina vaikuttaa yhdyskuntarakenteeseen hajauttamalla sitä. Raideliikenne voi myös keskittää yhdyskuntarakennetta itsensä varteen, mutta parantuneena yhteytenä raideliikennekin tarkoittaa sitä, että asuminen ja työssäkäynti voivat sijaita etäämmällä toisistaan kuin aiemmin.

Yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautuminen tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että liikennehankkeiden aikahyödyt kumoutuvat. Ja jos yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautuminen otettaisiin huomioon, tiehankkeet osoittautuisivatkin kannattamattomiksi, ellei keksitä jotain keinoa laskea yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumisesta hyötyjä. En väitä, etteikö niitäkin olisi, mutta ei niitä ole LVM:n ohjeissa.

Taajamajunaliikenteen hinnoittelulla ei pitäisi olla mitään mekitystä kannattavuuslaskelmassa, jos kannattavuutta lasketaan yhteiskuntatalouden kannalta. Jos taajamajunan käyttö lisääntyy auton käytön kustannuksella, sen pitäisi näkyä selvänä kannattavuutena. Jos näin ei tapahdu, ei ole käytössä oikeita junaliikenteen kustannuksia. Sillä se ei voi olla kalliimpaa kuin että henkilö ajaa autoa junamatkustamisen sijasta.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Taajamajuna saattaa kulkea sittenkin Turun ja Salon välillä vuonna 2020





> Radanvarren kunnat eivät halua antaa rahoja raideliikenteen kehittämiseen


Ainakin halukkuus Turun ja Salon taajamajunaliikenteeseen näyttäisi hiljalleen kasvavan ja tietoisuus siitä kasvaa. VR valittaa edelleen kaluston puutetta, mutta kuntien kalustoyhtiö ja liikenteen kilpailutushan on selvä lääke siihen. Jälkimmäinen artikkeli kuitenkin kielii, että kunnat edelleen pelkäävät joutuvansa maksumiehiksi. Olen kuitenkin optimistinen sen suhteen, että kilpailuttamalla voitaisiin aloittaa liikenne ilman subventiota. Tietenkin suuret investoinnit vaikeuttavat sitä, ja ehkä VR joudutaan ottamaan takuumieheksi, eli VR lupaisi hoitaa liikenteen joka tapauksessa jollain kustannuksella.

Mielestäni olisi hyvä, jos nopeasti EU:n asetuksen tullessa voimaan Varsinais-Suomessa olisi valmiina tilaaja- ja kalusto-organisaatio taajamaliikenteelle. Olen myös optimistinen kustannusten suhteen. Valitettavasti VR:n lobbaus maksajien suhteen näyttää purevan mainiosti. Mielestäni olisi hyvä, jos Turun ja Salon väliä alettaisiin lobbaamaan pilottihankkeeksi sille, miten taajamajunaliikenteen tilaus ja kilpailutus voidaan maakunnissa järjestää. YTV on niin massiivinen liikennemääriltään, että se täytyy joka tapauksessa miettiä aivan eri tavalla. Turun ja Salon malli voi sitten toimia muuallakin, ja tyhjästä aloittamisen kokemukset olisivat arvokkaita. Investoinnit ratakapasiteettiin täytyy tehdä joka tapauksessa joskun, nyt niitä vain aikaistettaisiin, jotta taajamaliikennettä saadaan aikaiseksi mahdollisimman pian ja riittävästi. Valtio maksaisi infran, ja kunnat huolehtivat yhteisestä kalustosta, tai vuokraavat sen vaikka Junakalusto Oy:ltä. Tietotaitoa junaliikenteen tilauksesta on kovin niukasti, joten sitä täytyy saada syntymään. Turun bussiliikenteen tilausorganisaatio auttanee sentään jonkin verran.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tämä asia nytkähti taas eteenpäin askeleen. Tarkempaa tietoa saadaan kuitenkin vasta kesäkuussa.

Linkki koko artikkeliin




> Lentokenttäyhteys pudotettiin Elsa-esityksestä pois
> 
> *Turun ja Salon välinen kaksoisraide mahdollistaisi paikallisliikenteen*
> 
> JUSSI ORELL
> 
> Espoosta Lohjan kautta Saloon havitellun Elsa-oikoradan toteuttamisvaihtoehtoja puinut seuranta- ja ohjausryhmä on saanut työnsä päätökseen. Ryhmän mietintö luovutetaan liikenne- ja viestintäministeri Susanna Huoviselle (sd) kesäkuun alussa.
> 
> Ryhmän esityksessä oikorata koukkaisi Lohjan jälkeen alkuperäisestä Elsa-linjauksesta poiketen niin sanottua Vihdin-rataa pohjoiseen laskeutuen E18-moottoritien linjausta noudatellen Espooseen. Turun ja Salon välille rakennettaisiin kaksoisraideyhteys ja Piikkiö-Paimio-rataoikaisusta luovuttaisiin.

----------


## Murzu

Lueskelin taas joitain selvityksiä ja ehdotuksia ELSA-radan rakentamisesta Espoon ja Salon välille. Tämähän lyhentäisi matkaa merkittävästi Helsingistä Turkuun, mutta... 

Missään suunnitelmassa ei ole otettu huomioon, että välissä on myös melko suuri kaupunki Lohja, lisäksi ei pitäisi unohtaa Nummelaa. Tietääkseni Lohjan asema on suunniteltu taas älyttömän kauaksi keskustasta, ja Salonkin ohitus tapahtuisi keskustan yläpuolelta kauempana keskustaa. Jos kaikki radat olisi rakennettu nykytyylillä, niin Tampereenkin asema sijaitsisi varmasti jossain Hervannan metsissä, ja tällaisiä pelto/metsäasemia olisi Suomi täynnä. Miksei voisi suunnitella niin, että rata kulkisi keskustan läpi, jolloin asema olisi ytimessä. Ytimessä sijaitseva asema tarjoaa paljon paljon paremman palvelun suoraan kaupungin tarjoamiin hotelleihin, yrityksiin, palveluihin, jne. Metsäasemille voi kyllä järjestää jatkoyhteyksiä, a'la Parkano, mutta on vain jotenkin kolkkoa hypätä tilataksiin tai pikkubussiin joka ajelee metsätietä 15 minuuttia ennen kuin on kaupungissa. Suora yhteys kaupungista kaupunkiin on aina parempi kuin bussi+metsä+juna+pelto+bussi -yhdistelmä. Ei ole metsäasemilla mukava tarpoa lumihangessa ja tuiskeessa isojen laukkujen kanssa aseman takana odottavalle bussille, kun asemien kunnossapito on muutenkin ala-arvoista. 

On vain tekosyy että Lohja sijaitsee maantieteellisesti hankalassa paikassa, tai radan kaarresäteet ei muka taipuisi Lohjalle, Salon keskustaan tunnelin lävitse esim, taikka koukkaisi Nummelan kautta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Missään suunnitelmassa ei ole otettu huomioon, että välissä on myös melko suuri kaupunki Lohja, lisäksi ei pitäisi unohtaa Nummelaa.


Tämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Uudenmaan liitto aivan oma-aloitteisesti lähti jopa tutkimaan taajamajunarataa Espoosta Nummelan kautta Lohjalle. Se on otettu tuoreimmassakin Elsa-selvityksessä huomioon. Idea oli, että nopeat junat pysähtyisivät vähän kauempana Lohjan keskustasta Muijalassa, mutta taajamajunalla voisi jatkaa Lohjan keskustaan. Synkronoimalla vaihdot homma toimisi mielestäni aivan riittävästi ottaen huomioon älyttömän suuret kustannukset, jotka tulisivat radan vetämisestä Lohjan keskustan kautta (käytännössä ainoa mahdollisuus olisi tunneli keskustan ja Lohjanjärven ali).




> Salonkin ohitus tapahtuisi keskustan yläpuolelta kauempana keskustaa.


Tämäkään ei pidä paikkaansa; Elsa-radan kaikki suunnitelmat yhtyvät rantarataan ennen Saloa. Salosta lähtö tapahtuisi nimenomaan tunnelissa Lukkarinmäen alitse. Pari vuotta sitten kuulin huhun, ettei kirkon ja hautausmaan ali muka saisi rakentaa tunnelia, mutten oikein usko sen pitävän paikkaansa. Tunneli menisi niin paljon syvemmällä; aivan eri asia kuin esim. Helsingin keskustatunnelin suunniteltu ortodoksihautausmaan alitus. On siihen samaan mäkeen tälläkin hetkellä porattu ainakin puhelinkeskus. Eikä kartan perusteella rataa tarvitse edes linjata hautausmaan alitse. Salon kaavoissa on tietääkseni edelleen myös Kiskontien ja Perniöntien tienoilla tilavaraus Elsalle. Asia tuli esiin uutta lukiota rakennettaessa, mutta mielestäni varaus säilytettiin.

P.S. Olisiko oikea paikka tälle ketjun "Kehittämishankkeet/Helsingin ja Turun välisen nopean radan selvitys valmistunut" jatkoksi?

MODEDIT/vko: Ketjut yhdistetty.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tähän liittyen voisi mainita Lillen kaupungin Ranskassa ja sen TGV-aseman. Sekä aseman rakentamista edeltäneet vaiheet.

Alkuperäinen suunnitelma oli rakentaa asema Lillen kaupungin ulkopuolelle. Syitä löytyi varmaan samaan tapaan kuin Lohjallakin. Lillessä kuitenkin oivallettiin, että jos TGV-asemaa ei rakenneta Lillen keskustaan, Lillessä ei ole TGV-asemaa eikä Lillen kaupunki hyödy TGV-liikenteestä. Niinpä asema haluttiin ja tehtiin kaupungin keskustaan ja Lillestä on kehittynyt menestyvä Euroopan solmupiste. Lille on noin tunnin matkan päässä sekä Pariisista että Lontoosta.

Eihän tämä mitään uutta ole. Kautta rautateiden historian kaupungit ovat kuolleet tai syntyneet sen mukaan, onko niillä rautatieyhteys maailmaan vai ei. Puoli vuosisataa kestänyt moottoriteiden aikakausi on osoittanut, ettei moottoritiellä ole samanlaista vaikutusta. Tuorein esimerkki on Mäntsälä. Moottoritie ei muuttanut juuri mitään, mutta rautatien tulo Mäntsälään on saanut aikaan jopa Mäntsälän keskustan ruuhkautumisen ja väestönkasvu on ylittänyt kaikki odotukset.

Liityntäliikennekonsepti eli taajamjuna jostain ELSA-radan asemalta Lohjalle on kuollut ajatus. Tähän liityntämatkaan menee melkein sama aika kuin nopealla junalla Helsinkiin. Katkeava matka haittaa matka-ajan hyötykäyttöä. Jos Lohjalla halutaan tällaista, siellä tarjotaan kehittymisen mahdollisuus sille paikkakunnalle, josta se Lohjan juna lähtisi eli missä ELSAn nopea juna pysähtyy.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Minusta tuossa kaksi eri hanketta. Lähillikennerata Espoon keskus-Veikkola -Nummela- Lohja sekä suurnopeusrata Pasila-(mahdollsesti Lentoasema)-Salo. Kahden radan rakentaminen tulee kyllä turhan kalliiksi.

Vaikka Lohjan keskusta ei välttämättä tarvitse nopeaa junayhteyttä Helsingin suuntaan. Eli nopeampien junien asema voisi olla vaikka Nummelassa. Oikorata linjauksella Espoon keskus -Nummela -Salo voisi olla ihan ok. Jos uusia tarpeita tulee voisi Pasila-lentoasema-Nummela välin rakentaa sitten myöhemmin.
Lisäksi rakennettaisiin/korjattaisiin lähiliikenteelle Nummela-Lohjan keskusta.

Rantaradan voisi sitten lopettaa  Karjaalle. Karjaa-Salo väli menisi varmaan purkuun.

----------


## Murzu

Katselin karttaa ja tulin siihen tulokseen, että valitettavasti jos rata halutaan tehdä edes suhtkoht suoraan, niin Nummela jää pois kuvioista koska se on liian sivussa. Kaikissa suunnitelmissa Lohjan asema oli jossain ventelässä-muijalassa, eli 5-7 km päässä keskustasta. Tällöin asema palvelee vain ventelän-muijalan asukkaita, ei keskustan asukkaita. Lisäksi suorimmassa versiossa rata tulisi Espoon mankin suunnasta, eikä tod näk olisi yhteydessä hankopaanaan, vaan kulkisi sen ali/yli. Tämähän on logistisesti järjetöntä! 

Nyt kun karttaa tarkemmin tutkailin, niin tulin seuraavaan tulokseen. Järkevin on tosiaan mankista jatkaminen, Lapinkylän ja Evitskogin välistä Ventelään. Mutta radan pitäisi yhtyä Ventelässä hankopaanaan, ja Lohjan uusi asema perustaa keskilohjan ja lohjanharjuntien välimaastoon. Tällöin keskustaan olisi 500-600 metrin kävelymatka, lisäksi lähiasuinalueilta olisi myös järkevä matka. Näin saataisiin Lohjan uinuvaan keskustaan vähän säpinää ja ison kaupungin tuntua. Hankopaanalta olisi helppo tehdä sivuraide lohjanharjuntien maastokäytävää mukaillen, ja suunnilleen tien 25 vappulan mutkassa rata haaarautuisi takaisin hankopaanaan, ja toinen haara kohti lohjansaarta. Lohjanjärven salmen yli saataisiin komea noin kilometrin pituinen silta, ja muutama lyhyempikin. Siitä rata jatkaisi edelleen Karjalohjan ja Kiskon kautta Saloon. Kartalla reitti on melko suora, Lohjan pientä mutkaa lukuunottamatta.

Logistisesti tämä olisi järkevin idea. Rantarata voitaisiin romuttaa Kirkkonummi-Salo väliltä. Tämä tarkoittaisi sitä, että Hangosta ja Karjaalta kuljettaisiin Helsinkiin Lohjan kautta, mikä on kilometreissä monen mittauksen jälkeen tarkalleen sama, johtunee siitä että nykyinen rantarata mutkittelee Inkoon Siuntion ja Kirkkonummen ennen kuin päästään Epsooseen. Huomattavaa kuitenkin että uudella radalla voitaisiin ajaa kovempaa, eli matka-aika Hangosta ja Karjaalta jopa lyhentyisi Helsinkiin päin, tietenkin Turkuun menisi kauemmin, mutta Helsinki-keskeisyydestähän tässä lähdetään. Tosin Siuntio ja Inkoo häviäisivät rautatiekartalta, mutta voidaankin kysyä tarvitaanko näin pienien paikkojen takia pitää yllä rinnakkaista rautatietä. Kirkkonummikin on vähän siinä ja siinä, mutta voihan tuonne asti S/U-junat kulkea kuten ennenkin. 

Uuden radan myötä olisi logistisesti helppo ajaa Karjaalle (tai jopa Hankoon) Y-junia. Y-juna voisi pysähtyä seuraavilla asemilla: Pasila-Leppävaara-Espoo-Lohja-Virkkala-Mustio-Karjaa. Lisäksi joitain kiskobusseja voitaisiin ajaa Hangosta aina Hyvinkäälle saakka. Tulisipa Lohjalaisille yhteyksiä moneen eri suuntaan. 

Tosiasia on että ei ole järkevää pitää kahta rataa rinnakkain sekä Karjaalle että Lohjalle. Kyllä se on niin että toinen rata kuihtuu ja laitetaan rullalle, ja se on rantarata. Näin yksi rata palvelisi kaukojunia Helsingin ja Turun välillä, sekä taajamajunia Hangosta ja Karjaalta. Ilman että tarvittaisiin mitään ei-logistisia pistoraiteita Lohjan keskustaan epätoimivaa syöttöliikennettä varten. Ehdottamallani menetelmällä saataisiin vaihdoton yhteys säilymään Karjaalta Helsinkiin. Lisäksi suoralla yhteydellä pääsisi myös Karjaalta Lohjalle, luulisi Karjaalta olevan enemmän asiaa Lohjalle kuin piskuisiin Siuntioon tahi Inkooseen. Jos virallisten suunnitelmien mukaan rata menisi Lohjan kohdalla ali/yli, ilman yhdistävää ratapihaa, niin Karjaalta tulisi vaihdollinen yhteys Helsinkiin, jos ei sitten ajettaisi vanhanaikaisesti yhtäpitkää vanhaa rataa Siuntion ja Inkoon kautta typerästi samaan päätepisteeseen. Yhdistävällä samansuunaisella ratapihalla, saataisiin eri suuntiin kulkevat junat kaikki komeasti vierekkäin, raiteille 1-4. Eikä niin että pitäisi kävellä johonkin Karjaan suuntaan lähteviin juniin eri paikkaan parin suojatien yli, sekä loikata muutaman ojan yli matkalla.

----------


## ultrix

> Rantarata voitaisiin romuttaa Kirkkonummi-Salo väliltä.


Ei voitaisi. Rantaradan purkaminen on poliittinen mahdottomuus, jota ainakin yksi Länsi-Uudellamaalla tärkeä ikihallituspuolue vastustaa. Elsa-radan kapasiteetti on myös rajallinen. Y-junat Lohjan kautta on toki yksi ratkaisu, mutta entäs koko matkan Turku-Helsinki mahdolliset pitkän matkan taajamajunat? Tai tavaraliikenne? Ei niitä voi oikein ajattaa yksiraiteista Sn 300 Elsaa pitkin, Elsalla kulkee nopea henkilöliikenne. Etelä-Suomessa on myös krooninen pula rautatiekapasiteetista, joten ratojen purku ei ole kovin fiksua. Espoo-Lohja on pariraide, joten siellä kapasiteettia riittäisi 30 min välein kulkevalle paikallisjunalle, mutta ymmärtääkseni ei juuri sitä tiheämmälle liikenteelle.




> Tämä tarkoittaisi sitä, että Hangosta ja Karjaalta kuljettaisiin Helsinkiin Lohjan kautta, mikä on kilometreissä monen mittauksen jälkeen tarkalleen sama, johtunee siitä että nykyinen rantarata mutkittelee Inkoon Siuntion ja Kirkkonummen ennen kuin päästään Epsooseen. Huomattavaa kuitenkin että uudella radalla voitaisiin ajaa kovempaa, eli matka-aika Hangosta ja Karjaalta jopa lyhentyisi Helsinkiin päin, tietenkin Turkuun menisi kauemmin, mutta Helsinki-keskeisyydestähän tässä lähdetään.


Helsinki-keskeisyys on nimenomaan se avainsana tässä. Muut yhteydet kärsisivät rankasti Helsingin säteittäisyhteyksien takia.




> Tosin Siuntio ja Inkoo häviäisivät rautatiekartalta, mutta voidaankin kysyä tarvitaanko näin pienien paikkojen takia pitää yllä rinnakkaista rautatietä. Kirkkonummikin on vähän siinä ja siinä, mutta voihan tuonne asti S/U-junat kulkea kuten ennenkin.


En tiedä, minkä verran Siuntiosta ja Inkoosta matkustetaan Helsinkiin, mutta suuri haloo asiasta syntyisi, ja poliittisesti radan purkaminen olisi äkkiä torpattu.




> Uuden radan myötä olisi logistisesti helppo ajaa Karjaalle (tai jopa Hankoon) Y-junia. Y-juna voisi pysähtyä seuraavilla asemilla: Pasila-Leppävaara-Espoo-Lohja-Virkkala-Mustio-Karjaa. Lisäksi joitain kiskobusseja voitaisiin ajaa Hangosta aina Hyvinkäälle saakka. Tulisipa Lohjalaisille yhteyksiä moneen eri suuntaan.


Mites olis sellainen järjestely, että Y-junat Hki-Lojo-Hanko, X-junat Hki-Karis-Tku (vaihto Karjaalla Hangon ja Lohjan suuntiin) ja poikittaisjunat Hanko-Karjaa-Lohja-Riksu (6 vuoroa suuntaansa)?




> Tosiasia on että ei ole järkevää pitää kahta rataa rinnakkain sekä Karjaalle että Lohjalle. Kyllä se on niin että toinen rata kuihtuu ja laitetaan rullalle, ja se on rantarata. Näin yksi rata palvelisi kaukojunia Helsingin ja Turun välillä, sekä taajamajunia Hangosta ja Karjaalta.


Tässä taas unohdetaan kapasiteettikysymykset. Nopean liikenteen radat ja taajama- ja tavaraliikenteen radat on syytä pitää erillään, jotta saadaan kaikki irti ratojen kapasiteetista.

----------


## petteri

Miksi rakentaa uusi rata, jos vanhasta ei päästä eroon ainakin Karjaa-Salo välillä. Ja mahdollisesti myös Siuntio- Karjaa välillä, jos Karjaalle ja Hankoon mennään Lohjan kautta. 

Merkittävä syy ELSAan on rantaradan huono kunto, joka vaatii käytännössä uuden radan rakentamista moneen kohtaan. Helsinki-Siuntio väli varmaan kyllä pysyy liikennöitynä.

Turun radalla ei  ole merkittävästi tavaraliikennettä. Ja jos kapasiteetti loppuu, mitä en usko, Nummela/Muijala - Salo välille voi sitten rakentaa kaksoisraiteen.

----------


## Murzu

> Ei voitaisi. Rantaradan purkaminen on poliittinen mahdottomuus, jota ainakin yksi Länsi-Uudellamaalla tärkeä ikihallituspuolue vastustaa. Elsa-radan kapasiteetti on myös rajallinen. Y-junat Lohjan kautta on toki yksi ratkaisu, mutta entäs koko matkan Turku-Helsinki mahdolliset pitkän matkan taajamajunat? Tai tavaraliikenne? Ei niitä voi oikein ajattaa yksiraiteista Sn 300 Elsaa pitkin, Elsalla kulkee nopea henkilöliikenne. Etelä-Suomessa on myös krooninen pula rautatiekapasiteetista, joten ratojen purku ei ole kovin fiksua. Espoo-Lohja on pariraide, joten siellä kapasiteettia riittäisi 30 min välein kulkevalle paikallisjunalle, mutta ymmärtääkseni ei juuri sitä tiheämmälle liikenteelle.
> 
> Tässä taas unohdetaan kapasiteettikysymykset. Nopean liikenteen radat ja taajama- ja tavaraliikenteen radat on syytä pitää erillään, jotta saadaan kaikki irti ratojen kapasiteetista.


Ensinnäkin rantaradalla ei tavaraliikennettä juuri ole. Turun ja Ukin satamiin tavarajunat tulevat lähinnä Tampereen suunnasta. Ja Hangon satamaan tavara tulee Hyvinkään suunnasta. 

Ja kuvitellaanpa miten paljon liikennettä Hki-Tampere välillä on, voidaan alkaa puhua ratakapasiteetista. Eihän Tampereellekaan mene Helsingistä erillistä nopean junan reittiä, vaan tavara ja henkilöliikenne kulkee sulassa sovussa samoja kiskoja. Kun Turkuun menisi Lohjan kautta tunnin välein kaukojuna ja päinvastoin, sekä Y-junat Karjaalle ja vaikkapa Hankoon asti, niin rataahan kuormitetaan saman verran mitä nykyäänkin. Meneehän Turkuun nykyäänkin vain yksi reitti, miksi tulevaisuudessa Turkuun pitäisi päästä kahta reittiä?? 

Sanonkin että ratakapasiteettia pitäisi lisätä Leppävaarasta Kauklahteen asti neliraiteisena, jotta kirkkonummen junat mahtuisivat kulkemaan. En ymmärrä miten ratakapasiteetti ei riittäisi jos Lohjan suuntaan ajettaisiin kaukojunia ja Y-junia molempia kerran tunnissa, ja toisinpäin. Periaatteessa kapasiteetti riittäisi Y-junien ajoon kaksikin kertaa tunnissa, koska Y-juna ei enää ole kaukojunan tiellä Lohja-Karjaa välillä. Vähän samalla periaatteella, kun nykyään kirkkonummelle ajetaan S/U junia kaksi kertaa tunnissa. 

Ja kun puhuit Helsinki-Turku väliä ajavista pitkän matkan taajamajunista, niin voidaan kysyä ajaako samaa väliä nykyäänkään "pitkän matkan taajamajunia", vastaus on että EI AJA. Pendolinot ja IC:t ovat niitä nopeita junia mitä Hki-Tku välillä kulkee, eikä ne pysähdy nykyään missään taajamissa, jos sitä tarkoitit taajamajunilla. Tottakai on tarkoitus että Sn 300 radalla yritetään kaluston niin salliessa ajaa Pendolinolla 220, ja IC2:lla tulevaisuudessa 200kmh. Suuremmista nopeuksista on Suomessa edes turha haaveilla, näin harvaan asuttuun maahan ei kannata investoida liikoja. Ja kyllä 200kmh nopeudella jo auton kanssa pärjää, ja junassahan voit aina tehdä jotain muuta matkan aikana, kuin ajaa autolla kieli keskellä suuta loskassa.

Jos nyt rantarata halutaan väkisin säilyttää, niin voihan sen museoratana pitää. Mutta ei taajamajunia tarvita kuin Hki-Lohja-Karjaa-Hanko välillä. En millään jaksa uskoa että jossain Pohjanskurussa tai Ervelässä tarvitsisi taajamajunaa, jos nyt kukaan täysjärkinen on edes niin ajatellut. Liikenne olisi "yhtä kannattavaa" kuin esim Parkanon oikoradan valmistuttua Seinäjoki-Haapamäki-Orivesi liikenne. Pitäisi tajuta, että 35 000 asukkaan kaupunki tarvii paljon kipeämmin rautatietä, kuin jokin 450 asukkaan pikkukylä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Petterin ja Murzun radanrullausinto on vähintään hämmästyttävää. Näköjään usko siihen, että maantiekuljetukset ovat rautatiekuljetuksia paljon halvempia, elää muuallakin kuin VR Oy:n konttoreissa.

Hanko - Karjaa - Kirkkonummi - Espoo - Helsinki - yhteys tukeutuu paremmin rannikon suuntaiseen yhdyskuntarakenteeseen ja myös palvelurakenteeseen kuin jos Hangon väki kierrätettäisiiin Lohjan kautta. Siksi Hanko - Helsinki - taajikset on järkevämpää ajaa nykyistä rantarataa, vaikka Lohja - Espoo -yhteys toteutuisikin. Todennäköisesti järkevä taajisyhteys syntyisi reitille Karjaa - Lohja - Espoo - Helsinki.

Rantaradan kunto on ongelma nimenomaan nopeille junille. Taajiksille se ymmärtääkseni selvitystenkin mukaan on riittävä.

Tässä kun hötkyillään tavaraliikenteen virroilla, niin muistuttaisin siitä, että jo ylihuomenna tavaraliikenne on Suomessa sallittu muillekin firmoille kuin VR Oy:lle. Silloin reitit voivat muuttua arvaamattomalla tavalla. Turun yhdistettyjen kuljetusten terminaali avautuu vasta 1.4.2007, joten siitä toimivien firmojen ei ole vielä edes kannattanut näyttää korttejaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Nykyisellään sekä Turussa että Espoossa/Helsingissä kolme pysäkkiä.


No niin, en sit tiä edellytyksiä sille "tunnin junalle" jos pitää useammalla maitolaiturillla pysähtyä. Toisekseen joku Leppävaara on pendelöinnin kannalta turha, koska tuskin monikaan turkulainen havittelee Sellon Prismaan töihin ja Säteriin on laiturilta vielä 15 minsaa. Ja vähemmän ivallisesti ilmaistuna Espoon korkeen tuottavuuden duunit (eli sellaiset, joihin kannattaa/ei kannata yli tunti pendelöidä) ovat pääosin Etelä-Espoossa tai ainakin muualla kuin Espoon asemien ympäristössä, koska Espoo nyt vaan on autoille rakennettu.

Eipä siinä, tunnen kyllä nykyisinkin ihmisiä, jotka käyvät Turusta Helsingissä töissä, heillä on täällä toinen asunto. Ja väitän, että oikorata tai ei, niin päivittäiseen pendelöintiin matka on ovelta ovelle liian pitkä, eikä mitään yhtenäistä työssäkäyntialuetta synny. Eli uutinen on häränsontaa ja haaveilua.

----------


## hmikko

> Toisekseen joku Leppävaara on pendelöinnin kannalta turha


Kaivokatu turha ja Leppävaara turha. Selvä.

----------


## j-lu

^ Kaivokatuhan ei missään määrin ole turha, enkä niin ole väittänyt, mutta aika harva siellä työskentelee. Tai asuu Puolalanpuiston vieressä.

Pointti oli vain ja ainoastaan se, että tunnin juna Turun rautatieasemalta Helsingin rautatieasemalle ei tarkoita tunnin työmatkoja Turun ja Helsingin välillä. Olen välillä huono vääntämään ratakiskoa, mutta kyllä tämä nyt oli ymmärrettävissä, kun luin uusiksi oman viestini.

Ts. junaa myydään samalla nopeus-argumentilla kuin ihanan nopeaa metroa Helsinkiin. Asemalta asemalle matkoilla. Ymmärtämättä, että ihmisten lähtöpaikat ja määränpäät ovat yleensä muualla kuin asemilla.

Tunnin junalla ei synny mitään yhtenäistä työssäkäyntialuetta. Pitäisi olla puolen tunnin juna, tai edes 45 minuutin juna. Asemalta asemalle. Sitten olisi mahdollista päästä riittävän laajoilla alueilla sekä Turussa että Helsingissä sellaisiin ovelta ovelle matka-aikoihin, joita ihmiset sietävät päivittäisenä työmatkanaan. Voitaisiin puhua työssäkäyntialueesta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tunnin junalla ei synny mitään yhtenäistä työssäkäyntialuetta. Pitäisi olla puolen tunnin juna, tai edes 45 minuutin juna. Asemalta asemalle. Sitten olisi mahdollista päästä riittävän laajoilla alueilla sekä Turussa että Helsingissä sellaisiin ovelta ovelle matka-aikoihin, joita ihmiset sietävät päivittäisenä työmatkanaan. Voitaisiin puhua työssäkäyntialueesta.


Toisaalta, Lahti - Helsinki onnistuu Oikoradan ansiosta tunnissa per sivu (asemalta asemalle), ja käsittääkseni Lahdessa ollaan tähän varsin tyytyväisiä ja Lahden kai nykyään katsotaan kuuluvan PKS:n työssäkäyntialueeseen, vai katsotaanko?

----------


## j-lu

> Toisaalta, Lahti - Helsinki onnistuu Oikoradan ansiosta tunnissa per sivu (asemalta asemalle), ja käsittääkseni Lahdessa ollaan tähän varsin tyytyväisiä ja Lahden kai nykyään katsotaan kuuluvan PKS:n työssäkäyntialueeseen, vai katsotaanko?


Katsotaan, eli kuuluu. Tilastollinen raja taitaa olla pari prosenttia työikäisistä ja lahtelaisia käy pks:lla duunissa reilut viisi prosenttia työikäisistä. 

Pari huomiota kuitenkin. 1. Pks ei kuulu Lahden työssäkäyntialueeseen. 2. Lahdesta pääsee Helsinkiin myös henkilöautolla tunnissa tai vähän alle ja lahtelaisista (tai päijäthämäläisistä, en muista varmaksi) pks:lle pendelöivistä 70 prosenttia kulkee matkansa autolla.

Noin ylipäänsä ottaen voisi todeta, että Lahdessa ollaan oikorataan todella tyytyväisiä, kuten varmaan Turussakin oltaisiin. Turun hanke vaikuttaa kuitenkin nopeusvaatimustensa vuoksi kertaluokkaa tai paria kalliimmalta hankkeelta ja toisaalta Lahden oikoradalle oli myös valtakunnallinen peruste: se nopeuttaa kaikkien Itä-Suomen ja Helsingin välillä kulkevien matkoja. Toki myös matka-aika Pietariin nopeutui.

Toistan: tuota Turun tunnin rataa ei laske kannattavaksi taitavinkaan konsultti. Ei likikään. Vaikea nähdä hankkeella myöskään sellaista valtakunnallista arvoa, jota minkäänmuotoinen hallitus (tai ehkä tuplajytkyn jälkeen Kesk-Pers) lähtisi ajamaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lahdesta pääsee Helsinkiin myös henkilöautolla tunnissa tai vähän alle ja lahtelaisista (tai päijäthämäläisistä, en muista varmaksi) pks:lle pendelöivistä 70 prosenttia kulkee matkansa autolla.


Mutta Turusta ei sitten pääsekään (tunnissa autolla Helsinkiin). Lahden junista suurin osa on lähijunia, joissa etätyöskentely on hankalaa ellei osaksi liki mahdotontakin. Junalla matkustamisen hintakaan ei sillä yhteydellä taida olla edullisin mahdollinen. ELSA-radan ollessa joskus 2030-luvulla tai sen jälkeen käytössä todennäköisesti kiskoillamme kulkee muitakin kuin nykyisen monopolioperaattorin junia.

Rautatieyhteys Turku - Helsinki on muuten osa TEN-verkkoa, vaikka tietenkään tällä yhteydellä ei ole pelkän kotimaan liikenteen kannalta sellaista roolia kuin yhteyksillä pohjoiseen tai Savon / Itä-Suomen suuntiin.

Minulla ei ole selvää kantaa, tarvitaanko ELSA-rataa milloinkaan. Nykyinen junayhteys Helsingin ja Turun väliillä on kuitenkin melko lailla alakynnessä maantieliikenteen suhteen, joten joidenkin toimenpiteiden osalta alkaa syhtyä tiettyjä paineita.

----------


## JaniP

Turun kannalta Tunnin juna on aivan ehdoton. Ilman sitä Turun koko potentiaalia ei voida valjastaa. Pitää tähdätä siihen, että tulevaisuudessa Turussa pyörii myös lähijunaliikenne. 

Tunnin junan idea on, että Kupitaalta voi pendelöidä tunnissa Helsinkiin tai vice versa, ja se vice versa voi tulla todelliseksi vaihtoehdoksi kun Turun talousalueen mahdollisuudet monipuolistuvat.

----------


## j-lu

Mietin tuossa, että miten Tampere mahtaa pärjätä ilman tunnin yhteyttä Helsinkiin. Jääkö potentiaalia valjastamatta? Ja ennen kaikkea, jos johonkin päin Suomea rakennetaan rataa, jota voi ajaa 300km/h, niin kannattaisiko sitä rakentaa Helsingistä Tampereen suuntaan, yhteysvälille, jolla tehdään noin 4 miljoonaa kaukoliikenteen matkaa vuodessa, vai ehkä Turkuun, jossa jäädään noin neljäsosaan pääradan Tampere-Helsinki välin matkustajamääristä.

Tässä on tiukka paikka konsulteilla laskea kannattavuuksia. Ei käy kateeksi.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Laskeskelin mahdollisia kulkuaikoja Helsingin ja Turun välillä erilaisissa skenaarioissa. Olen käyttänyt muinaisen RHK:n ohjeen mukaista kaavaa: matka-aikaan huippunopeudella lisätään 10 % reserviä ja kiihdytys/hidastusviive. Nopeudella 120 km/h viive on kaksi minuuttia. Muilla nopeuksilla arvot ovat 200 km/h neljä minuuttia ja 300 km/h 6 minuuttia. Todellisuudessa nämä tietenkin vaihtelevat jonkin verran kaluston ominaisuuksien mukaan.
Nykyistä Rantarataa pitkin paras mahdollinen aika Pendolinolla ja huippunopeudella 200 km/h näyttäisi olevan noin tunti 40 minuuttia. Tämä edellyttää kaksoisraideosuuden rakentamista Salon länsipuolelle. Maksimijunatiheys on tunnin välein; minkäänlaiset nopeammat sprintterijunat eivät ole mahdollisia. Välipysähdyksiä olisivat Pasila, Leppävaara/Espoo, Karjaa, Salo ja Kupittaa.
Oikorata lyhentäisi matkan noin 160 kilometriin. Ainoa lisävälipysähdys olisi Lohjanharjulla (Lohjan keskusta jää sivuun oikoradasta). IC-kalustolla, viidellä välipysähdyksellä ja huippunopeudella 200 km/h matka-ajaksi tulisi tunti 25 minuuttia. Pendolinolla 220 km/h ja pysähtyen vain Pasilassa ja Kupittaalla päästään 20 minuuttia lyhyempään matka-aikaan, mikä on Tunninjunan yhteydessä tehty lupaus.
Oikorata kannattaa tietenkin rakentaa suuremmalle huippunopeudelle. 300 km/h on Keravan ja Lahden välisen radan suunnittelunopeus ja ilmeisesti tämä myös pätee Tunninjunallakin. Näin päästään pysähtelevällä junalla matka-aikaan tunti 12 minuuttia ja pysähtelemättömällä alle tunnin. Tässä oletetaan, että Salon länsipuolella huippunopeus on vain 220 km/h eli rataa ei kunnosteta järeästi. Suurempi nopeus ei näyttäisi olevan tarpeen matka-aikatavoitteen kannalta. Koko radan on oltava kaksiraiteinen.
Suurin ero vanhan ja uuden Rantaradan välillä onkin kaksiraiteisuuden tuomassa vapaudessa junien kulkujen eli aikataulupolkujen sijoittelussa. Enää ei tarvitse junakohtauksia sijoittaa aina samaa kohtaa, nykyisi Karjaalle (ja Saloon). Tämä ja matka-ajan puolittuminen mahdollistaa junamäärän lisäämisen. Todennäköisesti voitaisiin ajaa kaksi junaa tunnissa aamusta iltaan. Hitaampi juna antaa väliasemille hyvän palvelutason ja nopeampi mahdollistaa alle tunnin matkan pääteasemien välille.

Juha

----------


## Alur

> Mietin tuossa, että miten Tampere mahtaa pärjätä ilman tunnin yhteyttä Helsinkiin. Jääkö potentiaalia valjastamatta? Ja ennen kaikkea, jos johonkin päin Suomea rakennetaan rataa, jota voi ajaa 300km/h, niin kannattaisiko sitä rakentaa Helsingistä Tampereen suuntaan, yhteysvälille, jolla tehdään noin 4 miljoonaa kaukoliikenteen matkaa vuodessa, vai ehkä Turkuun, jossa jäädään noin neljäsosaan pääradan Tampere-Helsinki välin matkustajamääristä.
> 
> Tässä on tiukka paikka konsulteilla laskea kannattavuuksia. Ei käy kateeksi.


Tätä aihepiiriä on jo selvitettykin http://uudenmaanliitto.fi/files/1804..._E170-2016.pdf

Lähtöasetelma tuossa tosin ei ole aivan esittämäsi kaltainen, mutta aihepiirinä on selvitetty juuri tuota. Selvityksen eriluonteiset hankkeet saavat tosin Tunnin junan näyttämään ylihyvältä verrattuna Tampereen käytävän kehittämisen, jossa hankkeiden idea on enemmän kapasiteetissa kuin nopeudessa. Koko selvityksen pihvi taitaa olla luvussa 4, vaikka huomion kiinnittääkin mielellään seuraavissa luvuissa oleviin tuloksiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Tunnin junan plussiin pitää lisätä että Lohja saa junayhteyden. Mutta siihen se taitaa jäädä. 
Nopeaa junaa voisivat myös Ruotsin laivat hyödyntää, mutta se on täysin kiinni varustamojen intresseistä. Niiden mielestä "lippulaivojen" pitää kulkea Helsingistä Tukholmaan eikä Turusta että saadaan mahdollisimman paljon ruokaa ja juomaa myytyä paatilla. Mutta joskus voivat niidenkin prioriteetit muuttua. 
Entä jos "saaristorautatie" Ahvenanmaalle toteutuisi? 

Jotenkin tuntuu siltä että jos uusia ratoja rakennetaan, niin tärkein olisi Rail Baltican Suomen osuus eli tunneli. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JaniP

Että joku kehtaa verrata yltiö surkeaa rantarataa tasavertaisesti päärataan! Koittakaa nyt tajuta, että Turkuun tarvitaan kaksiraiteinen oikorata oli sen nimi sitten "Tunnin juna", ELSA, ESA tai mikä tahansa. Sen radan puuttaminen on haitta Turun kasvulle, ja on ollut sitä jo vuosikymmeniä. Nyt on tarkoitus antaa Turulle se, minkä Turku ja lounainen Suomi olisi tarvinnut jo kauan aikaa sitten. 

On aivan kestämätöntä, että kaikki kolme ratasuuntaa Turusta on aivan kelvottomia. Jos oikorataa ei tule, junaliikenne Turun ja Helsingin välillä saattaa aikanaan loppua kokonaan, koska se ei pärjää vertailussa.

Se mitä ei kehitetä, alas ajetaan!

Lounais-Suomi on tällä hetkellä yksi Suomen talouden moottoreista. Moni teistäkin varmaan kuvitteli, ettei sitä päivää enää nähdä, mutta silloin kun talouden tuulet puhaltavat lounaasta, on Turku aina relevantti paikkakunta koko Suomen taloudelle. Saksalainen raha on löytänyt Turkuun lähes vuosituhannen ajan uudestaan ja uudestaan, joten Turku ei tule ikinä poistumaan Suomen tärkeiden kaupunkien listalta, mutta toki lounaisen kulman voi ilvalidisoida infrastruktuurin kehittämättä jättämisellä, ja tätä on myös Turun kohdalla tehty.

Tunnin Juna ihan ehdottomasti ennen Rail Balticaa!

----------


## petteri

Kun katsotaan uusien kaukoratojen tarvetta kyllä ykkösväli on Pasila - Helsinki-Vantaa (- Kerava) - Tampere. Turun rataa voidaan miettiä sitten jahka tuo väli on valmis ja sen lisäksi Tampereen ja Seinäjoen väli kaksiraiteistettu.

----------


## JaniP

Minäpä pistän pökköä pesään vielä lisää! Ennen mitään muuta hanketta, tulisi laittaa Tunnin juna ja yhteys Turusta uudenkaupungin kautta Raumalle kuntoon ja valmiiksi. Koska siellä on paljon käyttämätöntä potentiaalia, joka voidaan valjastaa niin, että ne vetävät vertoja Tampereen ja Seinäjoen yhdistelmälle tulevaisuudessa jossa elektroniikkateollisuus ei enää ole iso juttu. Turku tulee tekemään vielä täydellisen paluun viime nousukauden harharetkien jälkeen, ja seuraavalla nousukaudella, joka siis Turussa on jo alkanut, Turku tulee ottamaan aivan eri roolin kuin nyt viime vuosikymmeninä on totuttu. 

Olen melko varma, että Tunnin juna toteutuu, ja Turun raitiotie myös. Ja ne toteutuvat Suomen talouselämän uudellaisen rakenteen takia, joka painottuu selvästi enemmän Länsi-Suomeen, ( meri-, auto- ja lääketeollisuuteen) kuin ennen. Kupittaalle tulee tornitaloja, toimistoja ja asumista, eikä Turusta enää puhuta taantuvana kaupunkina, vaan kaupunkina johon kannattaa investoida, muuttaa ja perustaa yrityksiä.

----------


## j-lu

^ Kyllä! Turussa on sellainen pöhinä päällä, että nyt kannattaisi suunnata katseet Helsingin kaltaisen tuppukylän sijaan toisaalle. Tunnin juna kyllä, mutta Tukholmaan! Uskon, että tämä nousee vielä jossain vaiheessa framille ja kaikki kannattavat. Varsinkin helsinkiläiset ja varsinkin, jos heidän ei tarvitse maksaa radasta.

----------


## j-lu

> Tätä aihepiiriä on jo selvitettykin http://uudenmaanliitto.fi/files/1804..._E170-2016.pdf
> 
> Lähtöasetelma tuossa tosin ei ole aivan esittämäsi kaltainen, mutta aihepiirinä on selvitetty juuri tuota. Selvityksen eriluonteiset hankkeet saavat tosin Tunnin junan näyttämään ylihyvältä verrattuna Tampereen käytävän kehittämisen, jossa hankkeiden idea on enemmän kapasiteetissa kuin nopeudessa. Koko selvityksen pihvi taitaa olla luvussa 4, vaikka huomion kiinnittääkin mielellään seuraavissa luvuissa oleviin tuloksiin.


Niin eriluonteiset hankkeet. Omenat ja moottorisaha. Selvityksen luvuista tulee mieleen kaksi asiaa. Toki Turun radalla on nopeuttamispotentiaalia paljon, mutta matkustajamäärän kaksinkertaistaminen tuntuu silti aika kovalta. Ja varsinkin verrattuna muun rataverkon matkustajamääriin. Käytännössä tuon selvityksen mukaan Turun radalla olisi yhtä paljon tai jopa enemmän matkustajia kuin Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä, kun jälkimmäisestä vähennetään ne matkustajat, jotka jatkavat Tampereelta pohjoiseen. Tähän on vaikea uskoa lähinnä siksi, että pääradan varsi on paljon väkirikkaampi, kuten myös Tampere verrattuna Turkuun. Eli ts. selvitys väittää, että Turku generoi yhtä paljon matkoja kuin Tampere, Hämeenlinna ja muut pääradan varren kylät.

Toinen asia on sitten se, että jos Turun ja Helsingin välillä olisi yli 5k pendelöijää arkivuorokaudessa, niin, ottaen huomioon turkulaisten liikkumistottumukset, Kupittaalle tarvittaisiin melkoisen iso liityntäparkki. Karkeasti ottaen noin 5k paikkainen.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Kun nyt puhutaan radasta Turkuun asti, niin tässähän usein puhutaan pitkälti nopeasta pikajunasta. Kuitenkin Hki-Riihimäki-radalla on ihan kohtuullisesti tuota lähiliikennettä. Hyvinkää on samalla etäisyydellä kuin Lohja. Hyvinkäältä käy pk-seudulla töissä 4998 hlöä ja Lohjalta 5207 hlöä (HSY:n pendelöintitutkimus 2017, tilanne 31.12.2014). Lienee selvää, että sopivalla keskustaajamien kautta kulkevilla raiteilla olisi merkittävästi suurempi potentiaali lähijunaliikenteessä kuin pelkässä moottoritiekäytävässä kulkevassa pikajunassa. Samalla Helsingille "sormeen" tähän suuntaan saataisi merkittävästi lisää väkeä ja pikkukaupunkeja matkalle samaan tapaan kuin Kerava ja Järvenpää. Onko tässä ideaa vai liian kallista rakentaa uusia "puutarhakaupunkeja" ilman samanlaista hyötyä kuin Turun ja Helsingin yhdistämisellä?

----------


## hmikko

> Onko tässä ideaa vai liian kallista rakentaa uusia "puutarhakaupunkeja" ilman samanlaista hyötyä kuin Turun ja Helsingin yhdistämisellä?


Tuntuu, että Suomessa on ainakin tähän asti ollut aika heikosti kykyä suunnittelukoneiston ja päättäjien puolesta hyödyntää puutarha/satelliittikaupunkien rakentamista asemien ympärille. Vrt. Mäntsälä. Asema on ollut yli kymmenen vuotta, minä aikana on ripoteltu omakotitaloja verkkaiseen tahtiin kilometrin päähän asemasta. Varsinaisen pääkaupunkiseudun sisälläkin asemien ympäristöt ovat saaneet olla häkellyttävän tyhjinä. Kehityksen suunta on kyllä nyttemmin kääntynyt.

----------


## MJG

> Tuntuu, että Suomessa on ainakin tähän asti ollut aika heikosti kykyä suunnittelukoneiston ja päättäjien puolesta hyödyntää puutarha/satelliittikaupunkien rakentamista asemien ympärille. Vrt. Mäntsälä. Asema on ollut yli kymmenen vuotta, minä aikana on ripoteltu omakotitaloja verkkaiseen tahtiin kilometrin päähän asemasta. Varsinaisen pääkaupunkiseudun sisälläkin asemien ympäristöt ovat saaneet olla häkellyttävän tyhjinä. Kehityksen suunta on kyllä nyttemmin kääntynyt.


Miksi kukaan muuttaisi Mäntsälään saadakseen asua ahtaasti?

----------


## killerpop

> Tunnin junan plussiin pitää lisätä että Lohja saa junayhteyden


Saa?

Eikö se kaukoliikenteen strategiassa ole jo vähän haudattu idea pysähtyä Hämeenlinnan kokoisissa tai sitä pienemmillä paikkakunnilla, jos sen pysähtymisen sijaan vaihtoehtona on liikenteen nopeuttaminen. Ehkä tästä vielä tulee 59 minuutin juna ilman turhaa Lohjaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Miksi kukaan muuttaisi Mäntsälään saadakseen asua ahtaasti?


Miksi kukaan tekisi aseman kilometrin päähän tusinan omakotitalon ripotelmasta?

Tässä juuri on villakoiran ydin: viihtyisää pikkukaupunkia ei osata eikä ilmeisesti halutakaan rakentaa. Noista Mäntsälään huiskituista omakotitaloista on hyvin pitkä matka "ahtaaseen" (tietty siellä oli vanha osa ennen asemaakin). Harvaan rakennetussa omakotitaloalueessa tietysti sinänsä ole mitään vikaa, omalla paikallaan, kaupunkirakenteen reunalla. Jotta yhdyskunta ja asema toimisi (=VR viitsisi pysäyttää junan), niin siinä aseman vieressä olisi syytä olla tiiviimpää. Semmoisessa asumisessa _pitäisi_ olla omat hyvät puolensa, kuten palvelut lähellä, kävelymatka asemalle, ja erikokoisia asuntoja saatavilla, jos vaikka elämäntilanne muuttuu ja haluaa edelleen asua samalla paikalla. Paino sanalla pitäisi, suomalaisittain palvelut on usein rationoitu jonnekin ideaparkkiin. Tiivismatala voi mun mielestäni hyvin olla viihtyisää eikä lainkaan ahdasta, Suomessa vaan on esimerkkejä onnistumisista niukasti. Itse tykkään Kauklahden arkkitehtonisesta tyylistä, tosin sielläkin uusi osa on sijoitettu asemasta sivuun ja tiiviydessä on osin toivomisen varaa.

----------


## MJG

> Miksi kukaan tekisi aseman kilometrin päähän tusinan omakotitalon ripotelmasta?
> 
> Tässä juuri on villakoiran ydin: viihtyisää pikkukaupunkia ei osata eikä ilmeisesti halutakaan rakentaa. Noista Mäntsälään huiskituista omakotitaloista on hyvin pitkä matka "ahtaaseen" (tietty siellä oli vanha osa ennen asemaakin). Harvaan rakennetussa omakotitaloalueessa tietysti sinänsä ole mitään vikaa, omalla paikallaan, kaupunkirakenteen reunalla. Jotta yhdyskunta ja asema toimisi (=VR viitsisi pysäyttää junan), niin siinä aseman vieressä olisi syytä olla tiiviimpää. Semmoisessa asumisessa _pitäisi_ olla omat hyvät puolensa, kuten palvelut lähellä, kävelymatka asemalle, ja erikokoisia asuntoja saatavilla, jos vaikka elämäntilanne muuttuu ja haluaa edelleen asua samalla paikalla. Paino sanalla pitäisi, suomalaisittain palvelut on usein rationoitu jonnekin ideaparkkiin. Tiivismatala voi mun mielestäni hyvin olla viihtyisää eikä lainkaan ahdasta, Suomessa vaan on esimerkkejä onnistumisista niukasti. Itse tykkään Kauklahden arkkitehtonisesta tyylistä, tosin sielläkin uusi osa on sijoitettu asemasta sivuun ja tiiviydessä on osin toivomisen varaa.


Sekö ei siis riitä, että Helsinki on tiivistämässä itsensä slummiksi? Kun Suomessa on lähes rajaton määrä rakennusmaata muualla kuin viiden kilometrin päässä Erottajasta, miksi kaikkialla pitäisi rakentaa tiivistä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Saa?
> 
> Eikö se kaukoliikenteen strategiassa ole jo vähän haudattu idea pysähtyä Hämeenlinnan kokoisissa tai sitä pienemmillä paikkakunnilla, jos sen pysähtymisen sijaan vaihtoehtona on liikenteen nopeuttaminen. Ehkä tästä vielä tulee 59 minuutin juna ilman turhaa Lohjaa.


Mikään ei kai estä ajamasta taajamajunia erikseen Lohjaan ja sieltä edelleen Karjaalle tai Hankoon. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Sekö ei siis riitä, että Helsinki on tiivistämässä itsensä slummiksi? Kun Suomessa on lähes rajaton määrä rakennusmaata muualla kuin viiden kilometrin päässä Erottajasta, miksi kaikkialla pitäisi rakentaa tiivistä?


Niin siis en tiä pitäiskö, mutta tiivistä vois olla jossain muuallakin kuin viiden kilometrin säteellä Erottajasta, niin niiden mäntsäläläisten ei ehkä siinä tapauksessa tarttis punkea autoineen Erottajalle. 

Sen puolesta kyllä samaa mieltä, että uusien junaratojen rakentaminen mäntsälöihin ja lohjille on ihan kuolleena syntynyt ajatus. Siis että kun Herttoniemessä ei ole saatu 30 vuodessa aseman ympärystää tiivistettyä ja raskasraidetta on sen jälkeen rakennettu pk-seudulle kymmeniä kilometrejä ja asemia lisää, niin ihan heti ei oo tarvetta rakentaa uusia raskasraidesormia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin siis en tiä pitäiskö, mutta tiivistä vois olla jossain muuallakin kuin viiden kilometrin säteellä Erottajasta, niin niiden mäntsäläläisten ei ehkä siinä tapauksessa tarttis punkea autoineen Erottajalle. 
> 
> Sen puolesta kyllä samaa mieltä, että uusien junaratojen rakentaminen mäntsälöihin ja lohjille on ihan kuolleena syntynyt ajatus. Siis että kun Herttoniemessä ei ole saatu 30 vuodessa aseman ympärystää tiivistettyä ja raskasraidetta on sen jälkeen rakennettu pk-seudulle kymmeniä kilometrejä ja asemia lisää, niin ihan heti ei oo tarvetta rakentaa uusia raskasraidesormia.


Ei Lohjalle tarvitsisi mitään raskasraidetta erikseen rakentaa jos "tunnin juna" Turkuun rakennetaan. Lohjalle kulkee jo nyt rautatie mutta se ei tule Helsingistä. Mäntsälässä ei todellakaan ollut mitään raidetta ennenkuiuin oikorata rakennettiin, ja se oli jonkinlainen kompromissi että Mäntsälän asema tuli kauas keskustan ulkopuolelle. 

Kannatan myös Heli-radan rakentamista koska silloin Porvoo ja Loviisa saisi junan, mutta epäilen että ei tule minun elinikänäni toteutumaan.

Osalla ihmisiä joilla on työpaikka Helsingissä asuvat perhesyistä noissa pikkukaupungeissa. Noihin pikkukaupunkeihin mahtuisi myös osa Helsingin kasvupaineista ja moni varmaan muuttaisi jos niihin kulkisi juna.


t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

^ No kyllähän se ELSA-linjaus kulkisi joka tapauksesta aika kaukaa Lohjan keskustasta. Vanha rata taas pitäisi uusia kokonaan, nykyisin täynnä tasoliittymiä, eikä sekään keskustan kautta kulje, vaan Nummentaustan pientaloalueen läpi. Itse asiassa pitäisi varsin epätodennäköisenä lähiliikennettä Lohjalle edes siinä tapauksessa, että Turku saa tunnin junansa. Tuttu paikka, radassa ei mtn järkeä. Ihmiset ovat oppineet kulkemaan autolla.

----------


## hmikko

> Sekö ei siis riitä, että Helsinki on tiivistämässä itsensä slummiksi?


Sana taas mainittu. Ks. slummin määritelmä. Helsingissä ei ole slummeja (eivätkä huonomaineisimmat paikat ole tiiviitä).




> Kun Suomessa on lähes rajaton määrä rakennusmaata muualla kuin viiden kilometrin päässä Erottajasta, miksi kaikkialla pitäisi rakentaa tiivistä?


Pointti oli, että jos rakennetaan rata ja asema ja halutaan sille käyttäjiä, niin yhdyskunta ei voi olla vain harvaa omakotialuetta joka tulee 20 vuoden kuluessa. Toki Suomessa on tilaa kaikilla asua hehtaarin tontilla. Siinä mallissa ei vaan sitten kuljeta junalla, ainakaan tunnin matkoja.

----------


## j-lu

> Sana taas mainittu. Ks. slummin määritelmä. Helsingissä ei ole slummeja (eivätkä huonomaineisimmat paikat ole tiiviitä).


Tää on kyllä jännä. En tiedä mihin viiteryhmään nimim. MJG yrittää retoriikallaan vedota. Yli 6K:n neliöhinnoissa pyörivän asuinalueen nimittäminen slummiksi ei varsinaisesti kuulosta järkevän ihmisen puheelta, mutta ehkä se sitten uppoaa hommalla, yms. white flightista koohkaavissa rajacci-persupiireissä.

----------


## hmikko

> ja se oli jonkinlainen kompromissi että Mäntsälän asema tuli kauas keskustan ulkopuolelle.


Sinänsä ymmärrettävää, että suurnopeusrata tehdään suoraksi. Kummallisempaa on se, että uudesta asuinalueesta iso osa on yhtä kaukana asemasta kuin keskusta (reilu kilometri), mutta päinvastaisessa suunnassa, ja välissä on reilusti tyhjää. Tietysti siinä on sitten tiivistämisen paikka jos semmoiseen on joskus haluja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sinänsä ymmärrettävää, että suurnopeusrata tehdään suoraksi. Kummallisempaa on se, että uudesta asuinalueesta iso osa on yhtä kaukana asemasta kuin keskusta (reilu kilometri), mutta päinvastaisessa suunnassa, ja välissä on reilusti tyhjää. Tietysti siinä on sitten tiivistämisen paikka jos semmoiseen on joskus haluja.


Lieneekö syynä olleet maanomistusolosuhteet, esim kitsas maajussi joka kieltäytyy myymästä maitaan, tai meluntorjunta, radan vieressähän kulkee moottotitie kanssa, jne?

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Sekö ei siis riitä, että Helsinki on tiivistämässä itsensä slummiksi? Kun Suomessa on lähes rajaton määrä rakennusmaata muualla kuin viiden kilometrin päässä Erottajasta, miksi kaikkialla pitäisi rakentaa tiivistä?


Suomessa on lähes rajaton määrä rakennusmaata _joka ei kelpaa kenellekkään_. 

Vastaavasti huippusuositusta maasta viiden kilometrin päässä Erottajalta on huutava pula. Ei vaan riitä kaikille ja pitää tiivistää runsaasti enemmän. Jopa keskisuositusta maasta on paikoitellen kova pula.

----------


## aki

Turussa ennakoidaan tunnin junayhteyttä Helsinkiin - ratapiha-alue pannaan uusiksi https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10004071

----------


## hmikko

> Turussa ennakoidaan tunnin junayhteyttä Helsinkiin - ratapiha-alue pannaan uusiksi https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10004071


Kiitoksia linkistä. Jutussa mainittu päärautatieasema-Kupittaa -välin kaksoisraiteen tekninen vaativuus siis johtuu siitä, että tuolla välillä rata alittaa Aninkaistensillan, ylittää Aurajoen, Helsingintien (moottoritien alkukohta), yliopistolle menevän kevyen liikenteen väylän ja alittaa Hämeentien, TYKSin parkkitalon ja rakenteilla olevan sairaalan uuden osan. Aninkaistensillan, Hämeentien ja TYKSin osalta uuteen raiteeseen ollaan vissiin varauduttu, eli siltarakenteisiin ei ehkä tarvitse koskea, mutta muiden osalta tulee ainakin kolme uutta siltaa.

Aurajoen ylittävälle vanhalle rautatiesillalle on aikanaan tehty kevyen liikenteen "kaista" aitaamalla puulankkupohjainen kapea ränni aivan radan viereen. Jokirannan ulkoilureitistä on sen jälkeen tullut todella suosittu, ja rännissä kuljetaan nykyään välillä aivan jonossa. Pyörää ei oikeastaan voi siinä ajaa, mutta jatkuvasti kuitenkin ajetaan, jolloin vastaantuleva kävelijä joutuu väistämään selkä verkkoaitaa vasten. Saapi nähdä, miten tuon ratkaisevat - kaksi raidetta ja kevyt liikenne kaikki uudelle sillalle?

----------


## j-lu

Onko matkakeskussuunnitelmat haudattu? Siis muistaakseni nykyinen ratapiha oli tarkoitus ottaa muuhun käyttöön ja rakentaa siihen Aninkaistensillan härdelliin yhdistetty juna- ja linja-autoasema...

----------


## hmikko

Ei matkakeskusta tietääkseni ole sen kummemmin haudattu. Matkakeskus sinänsä ei mun nähdäkseni kylläkään vapauta ratapihaa paljoakaan, asema vaan siirtyy vajaan kilometrin pihan toiseen päähän. Kiinteistökehityshankkeet liittyvät varikolta vapautuvaan alueeseen, joka kaiketi vapautuu matkakeskuksesta riippumatta. Tulee siis jatkoa Logomolle ja Fabriikille (YIT:n rakenneteilla oleva asuinalue), jotka ovat VR:n vanhan konepajan alueella. Sen lisäksi VR on nyt luopumassa 90-luvulla Pendolinoille rakennetusta varikosta. Hallirakennus on ymmärtääkseni tarkoitus purkaa ja sen ikä on jäämässä todella lyhyeksi.

----------


## aki

Tunnin junan suunnittelu on saamassa 37,5 M EU-rahoitusta https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11451360. Luku on yhtä suuri kuin Suomen hankkeelle hakema tuki.

----------


## j-lu

HS: Taas on selvitys valmistunut ja yllättäen paljastui, että tarjolla on vain kannattamattomia ja aivan naurettavia vaihtoehtoja

(Jostain syystä uutinen oli ulkomaat -osastolla. Jos korjaavat linkin lasikuutiossa, niin tuo yläpuolinen ei välttämättä toimi.)

Mutta siis: Turkuun ei kannata rakentaa tunnin junaa, ei mitään sinne päinkään. En ole jaksanut perehtyä selvitykseen, mutta Espoo - Salo -oikaisulle olivat laskeneet h/k:si 44 senttiä eurolla, joka kuulostaa aika korkealta sekin. Ehkä siinä on jtn lähijunakantaman maankäyttöpotentiaalia mukana?

----------


## Eira

Tunnin juna sitten tyssäsi Väyläviraston lausuntoon. Olisiko korvaavana vaihtoehtona mahdollisuus tulevasta Turun Matkakeskuksesta liikennöidä busseilla vaikka vartin välein Helsinkiin siten että bussien enimmäisnopeutta nostettaisiin 120 kilometriin tunnissa, ja näillä busseilla olisi liikennevaloetuus kaikissa risteyksissä? Lyhenisikö satunnaisella hetkellä Matkakeskukseen saapuvan henkilön kokonaismatka-aika Helsinkiin verrattuna Tunnin junaan? Aina olisi lämmin bussi laiturilla odottamassa matkustajia ja lähtisi vartin sisällä. Yöaikaan tietysti harvemmat vuorot.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tunnin juna sitten tyssäsi Väyläviraston lausuntoon.


Tyssäsikö? Ei olisi suinkaan ensimmäinen kerta, kun yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamaton liikennehanke rakennetaan. Varsinkin joukkoliikennehankkeissa on tunnistettu laajalti, että pelkkä yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuus ei mittaa hyödyistä lähellekään kaikkia.

----------


## Eira

> Tyssäsikö? Ei olisi suinkaan ensimmäinen kerta, kun yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamaton liikennehanke rakennetaan. Varsinkin joukkoliikennehankkeissa on tunnistettu laajalti, että pelkkä yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuus ei mittaa hyödyistä lähellekään kaikkia.


No ei virallisesti vielä, mutta lausunto on aika painavaa tekstiä.

----------


## tlajunen

Pahoitteluni, että en ole kannattavuuslaskelmiin ehkäpä riittävällä tarmolla tutustunut, mutta oletetaanko tilanteen, jossa ei tehdä mitään, vastaavan kannattavuuslukua yksi? Vai verrataanko sitä (kuten mielestäni pitäisi) tilanteeseen, jossa mitääntekemättömyys on mahdollisesti hyvinkin yhteiskunnalle kannattamatonta esimerkiksi kasvavien kunnossapitokustannusten ja palvelun heikkenemisen vuoksi?

Esimerkki:

Jos infrastruktuuriprojektin kannattavuusluku on 0,8 ja samalla lasketaan, että tekemättä jättämisellä on kannattavuusluku 0,5 (kustannuksina esimerkiksi kunnossapitokulut) esimerkiksi sen takia, että yhteyksiä joudutaan vähentämään, ne hidastuvat, tms, niin onko tällöin:

1) kannattavuus itse asiassa positiivinen, vai
2) tekemättä jättämisen kannattamattomuus on leivottu julkaistun luvun sisään, jolloin tekemättä jättäminen on kannattavampaa, siitäkin huolimatta, että palvelut huononevat?

(Ottamatta nyt huomioon sitä, että itse lukuun ei voida tai osata laskea kaikkia vaikutuksia mukaan.)

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pahoitteluni, että en ole kannattavuuslaskelmiin ehkäpä riittävällä tarmolla tutustunut, mutta oletetaanko tilanteen, jossa ei tehdä mitään, vastaavan kannattavuuslukua yksi? Vai verrataanko sitä (kuten mielestäni pitäisi) tilanteeseen, jossa mitääntekemättömyys on mahdollisesti hyvinkin yhteiskunnalle kannattamatonta esimerkiksi kasvavien kunnossapitokustannusten ja palvelun heikkenemisen vuoksi?
> 
> Esimerkki:
> 
> Jos infrastruktuuriprojektin kannattavuusluku on 0,8 ja samalla lasketaan, että tekemättä jättämisellä on kannattavuusluku 0,5 (kustannuksina esimerkiksi kunnossapitokulut) esimerkiksi sen takia, että yhteyksiä joudutaan vähentämään, ne hidastuvat, tms, niin onko tällöin:
> 
> 1) kannattavuus itse asiassa positiivinen, vai
> 2) tekemättä jättämisen kannattamattomuus on leivottu julkaistun luvun sisään, jolloin tekemättä jättäminen on kannattavampaa, siitäkin huolimatta, että palvelut huononevat?
> 
> (Ottamatta nyt huomioon sitä, että itse lukuun ei voida tai osata laskea kaikkia vaikutuksia mukaan.)


Vaihtoehtojen vertailun tulee tapahtua vertaamalla kaikkia vaihtoehtoja ns. nollavaihtoehtoon VE0 (tai VE0+). Tämä tarkoittaa käytännössä vaihtoehtoa, jossa tehdään laskenta-ajalla (sen valinta voi vaikuttaa merkittävästikin kannattavuuteen!) tarvittava ylläpito ja myös perusparannukset, joilla väylä pidetään nykyisessä palvelutasossaan. Usein vaihtoehdollsa on mukana myös pieniä parannuksia, joita on tarkoituksenmukaista tehdä perusparannuksen osana (VE0+). Itse H/K-luvun laskennalliset kustannukset ja hyödyt tulevat muutoksesta nollavaihtoehtoon vertaamalla. Siis kustannus tätä lukua laskiessa on kustannuksen muutos ja hyöty on hyödyn muutos verrattuna nykyilanteeseen, sen hyötyihin ja kustannuksiin. Syy tähän on ymmärtääkseni se, että absoluuttisia laskennallisia hyötyjä yhteiskunnalle jostain väylästä on hyvin vaikea laskea, sen sijaan näiden muutokset on helppo määrittää (muutokset matka-ajoissa, päästöissä, onnettomuuksissa), jos vain on valmis luottamaan ennusteeseen väylän käyttäjämääristä.

Näin ollen laskelma ei lähtökohtaisesti ota kantaa siihen, kannattaako jonkin väylän ylläpito sinällään, vaan siihen, tuleeko hyötyjä kustannuksia enemmän verrattuna nykytilanteen ylläpitoon. Joskus tosin lasketaan myös verrokiksi ns. VE0-, missä väylän palvelutason annetaan alentua. Jos halutaan verrata tilanteeseen, missä ylläpito lopetetaan, pitäisi tämä laskea omana vaihtoehtonaan. Tällöin jaettavaksi tulisi kaksi negatiivista lukua: kustannussäästö, kun ylläpito lopetetaan, ja käyttäjille ja muille syntyvä haitta, kun palvelu heikkenee. Harvemmin kyllä tällaista näkee, mutta periaatteessa mahdollista.

Tämä siis laskelman logiikan avaamiseksi, ottamatta sen kummemmin kantaa menetelmän käyttökelpoisuuteen.

----------


## j-lu

Turun sanomissa on ollut fullHD parodia_meno, kun poliitikot ja kauppakamari ovat yrittäneet selittää tunnin junan kannalta synkähköä selvitystä valkoiseksi. Kaikki keinot käytössä, aika likaisetkin. Selvityshän on huono, kun se ei ole mieleinen.

Turun suunnassa on pari ilmeistä ongelmaa. Ensimmäinen on, että oikoradan linjaus kulkee alueiden läpi, joissa ei ole kaupunkimaista tai edes kylämäistä asutusta. Nummelasta ja Lohjasta jäädään toivottoman kauas ja moottoritien käytävään kun rakennetaan, ei ole hirveästi toivoa saada asemien ympärille tiivistä asutusta. Lähijunaliikenteessä ei ole hirveästi edes potentiaalia, saati että sitä olisi valmiiksi. 

Toinen ilmeinen ongelma on, että rata ei jatku Turusta mihinkään. Jos vertaa päärataan, Tampereen takana on Vaasa, Oulu ja koko rannikkopohjanmaa, Seinäjoki, Jyväskylä jne. Kun parantaa yhteyttä Tampereelle, siitä hyötyy puoli Suomea. Kun parantaa yhteyttä Turkuun, siitä hyötyy Turku. Ja se nyt vaan on niin, että Turun seudulla ei ole riittävästi väestöä, että sinne kannattaisi miljardien liikennehankkeita rakentaa. Toinen asia, jos rata jatkuisi Turusta edes Raumalle ja Poriin.

Nykyiset junaradat on linjattu pitkälti aikana, jolloin vaihtoehto oli hevoskyyti. Pitkän matkan raideliikenteen kilpailukyky on sittemmin heikentynyt suhteellisesti paljon, eikä miljardi-investointeja perusteleviin matkustajamääriin päästä oikeastaan kuin kaupunkiseuduilla. Että jos joku nyt on sitä mieltä, että näiden selvitysten perusteella toimimalla ei rakennettaisi Suomeen enää yhtään junarataa, niin on varmasti oikeassa, ainakin lähelle. Ei vaan kannata. Suomi on harvaanasuttu maa, eikä raideliikennettä perustelevia matkustajamääriä kaupunkien välillä oikein ole.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toinen ilmeinen ongelma on, että rata ei jatku Turusta mihinkään. Jos vertaa päärataan, Tampereen takana on Vaasa, Oulu ja koko rannikkopohjanmaa, Seinäjoki, Jyväskylä jne. Kun parantaa yhteyttä Tampereelle, siitä hyötyy puoli Suomea. Kun parantaa yhteyttä Turkuun, siitä hyötyy Turku. Ja se nyt vaan on niin, että Turun seudulla ei ole riittävästi väestöä, että sinne kannattaisi miljardien liikennehankkeita rakentaa. Toinen asia, jos rata jatkuisi Turusta edes Raumalle ja Poriin.


Myös Ahvenanmaa ja Ruotsi kannattaa pitää mielessä. Voi olla että ruotsinlaiva-liikenne siirtyy pois Helsingistä Turkuun jossain vaiheessa. Puolentoista tunnin matka Helsingistä Turun satamaan on aika mitätön kun vastaavasti voisi olla valinnanvaraa useammasta laivavuorosta/päivä.




> Että jos joku nyt on sitä mieltä, että näiden selvitysten perusteella toimimalla ei rakennettaisi Suomeen enää yhtään junarataa, niin on varmasti oikeassa, ainakin lähelle. Ei vaan kannata. Suomi on harvaanasuttu maa, eikä raideliikennettä perustelevia matkustajamääriä kaupunkien välillä oikein ole.




Yleisesti ottaen raideliikenteeseen panostaminen on varautumista myös siihen aikaan kun öljyä ei ole saatavilla samassa määrin kuin nyt. Ihmisten on silloin pakko muuttaa tiiviimpiin asutuskeskuksiin ja vähennettävä autoilua, useiden luovuttava kokonaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Ei Helsinki ja laivayhtiöt luovu järjestelystä, joka on oleellinen osa Helsinkiä. Kahden pääkaupungin väliä kulkeva laiva on niin merktyksellinen asia, että sellaisen lopettaminen jää yksittäiseksi heitoksi. Tosin korona-aika tekee muutoksia, mutta kaikki odottavat tilanteen parantumista.

----------


## moxu

Helsingin ja Tukholman välinen laivayhteys ei koskaan tule palaamaan rahdin kannalta merkittäväksi yhteydeksi. Nyt rahti on tottunut ajatukseen, että Ruotsin yhteys toimii Naantalin tai Turun kautta, ja tällaisesta pois totuttautuminen on huomattavasti työläämpää.
Matkustaja- tai risteilylinjana Helsinki-Tukholma varmasti jossain muodossa palaa, mutta tuskin päivittäisenä. Tallinkin puolella ongelmana ovat kovat käyttökustannukset, koska Serenadea ja Symphonya tuskin vaatimattomampiin hevillä vaihdetaan, Vikingin ongelmana taas on käsiin vanheneva kalusto.

Ahvenanmaalla muutama yksittäistaho on jo vuosikausia visioinut maantietunnelia Lumparlandin ja Föglön saarten välille. Föglössä on muutamia satoja asukkaita, kesäasukkaiden kera parituhatta, ei merkittävää kuljetuksia vaativaa tuotantoa. Tunnelihanke on siis melkein yhtä utopistinen kuin Vesterbackan Tallinnan hanke, realismia siihen lisää se, että Ahvenanmaalla on ennenkin toteutunut jopa ns.järjen vastaisia hankkeita. Heitin taannoin hankkeen puuhamiehelle Otto Hojarille idean, että tunneli (tai silta, jonka tuonne myös voisi tehdä mikäli isojen laivojen reitti muutettaisiin Föglön eteläpuolelle) otettaisiinkin osaksi Helsingin ja Tukholman välistä rautatietä -Turun ja Hastersbodan sekä Maarianhaminan ja Kapellskärin välille voisi luoda junalauttayhteydet, ja uutta rataa tarvittaisiin näin Hastersbodasta Maarianhaminaan ja Kapellskäristä Rimboon. Sekä Helsingistä Turkuun, myös normaaliraideleveydellä.

----------


## vompatti

> Ensimmäinen on, että oikoradan linjaus kulkee alueiden läpi, joissa ei ole kaupunkimaista tai edes kylämäistä asutusta. Nummelasta ja Lohjasta jäädään toivottoman kauas ja moottoritien käytävään kun rakennetaan, ei ole hirveästi toivoa saada asemien ympärille tiivistä asutusta. Lähijunaliikenteessä ei ole hirveästi edes potentiaalia, saati että sitä olisi valmiiksi.


Tämä ei mielestäni ole haitta lainkaan. Turkuun halutaan tunnin junayhteys. Tällainen nopea juna ei ehdi pysähdellä pienemmissä kaupungeissa, joten asutuksen puute ei varsinaisesti haittaa. Tietenkin radalle mahtuisi hitaampia juniakin, jotka voisivat näissä pienemmissä kaupungeissa pysähdellä, mutta en tällaiseen jaksa uskoa ennen kuin nykyisellä rataverkolla aletaan pysähdellä pienissä taajamissa.




> Toinen ilmeinen ongelma on, että rata ei jatku Turusta mihinkään. Jos vertaa päärataan, Tampereen takana on Vaasa, Oulu ja koko rannikkopohjanmaa, Seinäjoki, Jyväskylä jne. Kun parantaa yhteyttä Tampereelle, siitä hyötyy puoli Suomea. Kun parantaa yhteyttä Turkuun, siitä hyötyy Turku.


Tämäkin on ehkä etu, joka valkenee vasta, kun ajattelee Tampereelle suunniteltua Suomi-rataa.

Tampereelle haluttu tunnin junayhteys on liikenteellisesti hankala. Nopeimmat junat kulkevat nyt 220 km/h ja tuolla nopeudella ei Helsingistä (tai edes Vantaalta, olkoon sitten lentoasema tai Tikkurila) pääse Tampereelle tunnissa. Junan pitäisi kulkea nopeampaa, 250 km/h. Tällaista kalustoa tai muuta rataa Suomessa ei ole. Tampereen nopean radan liikenteelle on kaksi vaihtoehtoa:
1. Vaihdetaan koko junakalusto nopeisiin juniin. Nämä ajavat Helsingistä Tampereelle nopeasti ja sitten loppumatkan Vaasaan, Ouluun, Jyväskylään jne. hitaammin, 140-200 km/h. Kenties Tampereen pohjoispuolella raahataan mukana tyhjiä vaunuja Ouluun saakka, ellei sitten tamperelaisille järjestetä kokonaan omia junavuoroja.
2. Hankitaan nopeat junat vain Helsinki-Tampere-liikenteeseen. Oulun ja Jyväskylän junilla ajonopeus on jatkossakin 200 km/h, mutta matka silti nopeutuu uuden radan ansiosta hieman. Uusia nopeita junia käytetään tehokkaasti Tampere-Helsinki-heiluriliikenteessä eikä vaunuja ajeta tarpeettomasti hitailla radoilla. Oulu ja Jyväskylä ei tällöin saa nopeinta mahdolista yhteyttä. 

Turussa tätä ongelmaa ei ole. Operaattori voi hankkia kaluston vain tätä yhtä lyhyttä rataosuutta varten. Kalliin suurnopeusjunan ei tarvitse madella vajaakäytöllä hidasta rataa pitkin Raumalle tai Poriin vaan se voi heti Turkuun saavuttuaan lähteä paluumatkalle. Nykyinen rantarata väliltä Karjaa-Salo voitaisiin uuden radan jälkeen purkaa tarpeettomana, sillä liikennetarvetta sille ei olisi.

Minkähänlainen liikennemäärä Helsinki-Turku -junilla on perjantai-iltaisin? Onko tällöin tavanomaista vähemmän matkustajia? Turku-Tukholma-reitin laivamatkustajat mahtuisivat varmaan näihin juniin ja siten lisäisivät radan käyttöastetta. Jos vilkkaana kesäisenä perjantaina Helsingistä onkin tuhat lähtijää Tukholman-laivalle, tarvittaisiin varmaan lisäksi toinen juna Turun satamaan. (Joo, on Helsingistä vilkkaana iltana varmasti enemmänkin kuin tuhat lähtijää, mutta osa ajaa omalla autollaan Turkuun ja ottaa auton mukaan laivaan.)

----------


## j-lu

> Tämä ei mielestäni ole haitta lainkaan. Turkuun halutaan tunnin junayhteys. Tällainen nopea juna ei ehdi pysähdellä pienemmissä kaupungeissa, joten asutuksen puute ei varsinaisesti haittaa. Tietenkin radalle mahtuisi hitaampia juniakin, jotka voisivat näissä pienemmissä kaupungeissa pysähdellä, mutta en tällaiseen jaksa uskoa ennen kuin nykyisellä rataverkolla aletaan pysähdellä pienissä taajamissa.


Eihän se ole haitta, jos hankkeelta ei vaadita minkäänlaista yhteiskuntataloudellista kannattavuutta. Ei silloin tarvita matkustajiakaan. Kunhan juna vain kulkee Helsingistä Turkuun tunnissa, vaikka sitten tyhjänä.

Noin yleensä ottaen liikennehankkeita kuitenkin toteutetaan käyttäjiä varten. Vähäväkisessä Suomessa raidehankkeille löytyy riittävästi matkustajia osapuilleen vain silloin, kun niitä käytetään pendelöintiin tai muuhun päivittäiseen matkustamiseen. Turusta ei riitä pendelöijiä Helsinkiin kahden miljardin hankkeen edestä. Käytännössä tarvittaisiin lähijunamatkustajia. Espoon ja Salon välillä niitä ei liiemmin ole ja varsinkaan, kun rataa ei saada linjattua riittävän läheltä Nummelan tai Lohjan taajamia. 

Eli kyllä lähijunamatkustajien puute on ongelma ja haitta ja kynnyskysymys, jos hankkeelta halutaan muutakin kuin junan kulkeminen kahden pisteen välillä ajassa x.

Ja jos matkustamäärillä ei ole väliä, niin miksi sen junan pitää kulkea Turkuun? Rakennetaan tunnin juna Jyväskylästä Lammille!





> Tämäkin on ehkä etu, joka valkenee vasta, kun ajattelee Tampereelle suunniteltua Suomi-rataa.
> 
> Tampereelle haluttu tunnin junayhteys on liikenteellisesti hankala. Nopeimmat junat kulkevat nyt 220 km/h ja tuolla nopeudella ei Helsingistä (tai edes Vantaalta, olkoon sitten lentoasema tai Tikkurila) pääse Tampereelle tunnissa. Junan pitäisi kulkea nopeampaa, 250 km/h. Tällaista kalustoa tai muuta rataa Suomessa ei ole. Tampereen nopean radan liikenteelle on kaksi vaihtoehtoa:
> 1. Vaihdetaan koko junakalusto nopeisiin juniin. Nämä ajavat Helsingistä Tampereelle nopeasti ja sitten loppumatkan Vaasaan, Ouluun, Jyväskylään jne. hitaammin, 140-200 km/h. Kenties Tampereen pohjoispuolella raahataan mukana tyhjiä vaunuja Ouluun saakka, ellei sitten tamperelaisille järjestetä kokonaan omia junavuoroja.
> 2. Hankitaan nopeat junat vain Helsinki-Tampere-liikenteeseen. Oulun ja Jyväskylän junilla ajonopeus on jatkossakin 200 km/h, mutta matka silti nopeutuu uuden radan ansiosta hieman. Uusia nopeita junia käytetään tehokkaasti Tampere-Helsinki-heiluriliikenteessä eikä vaunuja ajeta tarpeettomasti hitailla radoilla. Oulu ja Jyväskylä ei tällöin saa nopeinta mahdolista yhteyttä. 
> 
> Turussa tätä ongelmaa ei ole. Operaattori voi hankkia kaluston vain tätä yhtä lyhyttä rataosuutta varten. Kalliin suurnopeusjunan ei tarvitse madella vajaakäytöllä hidasta rataa pitkin Raumalle tai Poriin vaan se voi heti Turkuun saavuttuaan lähteä paluumatkalle. Nykyinen rantarata väliltä Karjaa-Salo voitaisiin uuden radan jälkeen purkaa tarpeettomana, sillä liikennetarvetta sille ei olisi.


Nyt on kyllä todella keksimällä keksittyä. 20 minsaa pois Tampere - Helsinki väliltä on 20 minsaa pois kaikilta välin matkustajalta ihan riippumatta siitä, mitä vauhtia Tampereen pohjoispuolella ajetaan. Ja Helsingin ja Tamperen välillä nyt vaam on monta kertaa enemmän matkustajia kuin Helsingin ja Turun välillä.

Näitä hankkeita ei (pitäisi) tehdä VRn ja kaluston näkökulmasta, vaan matkustajien.

----------


## tlajunen

Lisäksi, jos jo nyt yhteyden parantamisen kannattavuus on vaikea saada plussalle, niin tuskinpa erillinen suurnopeusrata sitä tekisi.

Ei vain ole sitä matkustajavolyymiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Noin yleensä ottaen liikennehankkeita kuitenkin toteutetaan käyttäjiä varten. Vähäväkisessä Suomessa raidehankkeille löytyy riittävästi matkustajia osapuilleen vain silloin, kun niitä käytetään pendelöintiin tai muuhun päivittäiseen matkustamiseen. Turusta ei riitä pendelöijiä Helsinkiin kahden miljardin hankkeen edestä. Käytännössä tarvittaisiin lähijunamatkustajia. Espoon ja Salon välillä niitä ei liiemmin ole ja varsinkaan, kun rataa ei saada linjattua riittävän läheltä Nummelan tai Lohjan taajamia.


Lohjalta saadaan kyllä lähijunayheys uutta Turun tunnin junarataa pitkin hyödyntäen Hangon rataa. Eli juna Lohjalta Helsinkiin ajaisi ensin vähän matkaa Hangon rataa pitkin ja vekslaisi uudelle radalle, seuraava pysähdys luultavasti Veikkola ja sitten Hista.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:55 ----------




> Helsingin ja Tukholman välinen laivayhteys ei koskaan tule palaamaan rahdin kannalta merkittäväksi yhteydeksi. Nyt rahti on tottunut ajatukseen, että Ruotsin yhteys toimii Naantalin tai Turun kautta, ja tällaisesta pois totuttautuminen on huomattavasti työläämpää.
> Matkustaja- tai risteilylinjana Helsinki-Tukholma varmasti jossain muodossa palaa, mutta tuskin päivittäisenä. Tallinkin puolella ongelmana ovat kovat käyttökustannukset, koska Serenadea ja Symphonya tuskin vaatimattomampiin hevillä vaihdetaan, Vikingin ongelmana taas on käsiin vanheneva kalusto.


Eikö josssain foorumissa ole ihan vakavasti ehdotettu että Viikkari ja Tallink-Silja alkaisi ajaa Helsinki-Stokis väliä vuoropäivinä, ja että Cindirella tuotaisiin tälle reitille? Tai vaihtoehtoisesti laivat kulkisivat Tallinnan kautta Maarianhaminan sijaan. Iso määrä vanhoja laivoja vapautuisi joka tapauksessa jos ei liikenne palaa entiselle tasolleen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Lohjalta saadaan kyllä lähijunayheys uutta Turun tunnin junarataa pitkin hyödyntäen Hangon rataa. Eli juna Lohjalta Helsinkiin ajaisi ensin vähän matkaa Hangon rataa pitkin ja vekslaisi uudelle radalle, seuraava pysähdys luultavasti Veikkola ja sitten Hista.
> 
> ...
> 
> t. Rainer


Tämä on valitettavasti kuopattu, lähijunien olisi tarkoitus päättyä Lohja-Lempolan asemalle. Siitä Helsinkiin päin mennessä olisi siis tarkoitus sitten pysähtyä ensin Vihti-Nummelassa, sitten juurikin Veikkolassa ja Histassa. Lopuksi vielä Espoo, Kauniainen, Leppävaara, Huopalahti ja Pasila. Lähijunatkin jäisivät noin 3-4 kilometrin (vai paljonko se nyt olikaan) päähän Lohjan keskustasta, mikä on kieltämättä aika typerää.

Edit: yksi viiva kuvastaa siis yhtä junaa tunnissa. Lempolaan kulkisi siis 2 lähijunaa tunnissa ja 1 IC, ja Espooseen asti olisi nopeita lähijunia 5 tunnissa.

----------


## EVhki

> Tallinkin puolella ongelmana ovat kovat käyttökustannukset, koska Serenadea ja Symphonya tuskin vaatimattomampiin hevillä vaihdetaan, Vikingin ongelmana taas on käsiin vanheneva kalusto.


Tähän täytyy kyllä huomauttaa, että Vikingillähän on reitin uusin laiva, Gabriella. Mariella toki on reitin vanhin reilun viiden vuoden erolla Silja Serenadeen. Mutta yleisesti ottaen reitin kaikki laivat ovat ikänsä puolesta melko lähellä toisiaan. Mutta kyllähän reitin kannattavuutta jossakin määrin kuvastaa jo se, että sitä ei nyt ajeta vaikka Turusta ajetaan.

----------


## vompatti

> Eli kyllä lähijunamatkustajien puute on ongelma ja haitta ja kynnyskysymys, jos hankkeelta halutaan muutakin kuin junan kulkeminen kahden pisteen välillä ajassa x.


No eikös sitä tässä juuri haluta? Tunnin juna välille Helsinki-Turku. Lähtökohta oli selvittää suurnopeusradan (v > 249 km/h) rakentamista ja se on selvitetty. Yhteiskuntataloudellisesti hanke ei näköjään ole kannattava, mutta poliittisesti voi olla.

Äkkiseltään ei tule mieleen mitään sellaista reittiä, missä kaupunkirakenne mahdollistaisi ajaa samalla radalla suurnopeusjunalla nopeasti ja taajamajunalla hitaasti. Yleensä aina nämä suurnopeusradat ovat erikseen ja kulkevat moottoriteiden käytävissä vältellen pysähdyksiä. Ei lähijunille edullisessa kaupunkirakenteessa voida ajaa nopesti mm. meluhaittojen vuoksi. Taajamajunaliikenteen mahdollisuudet Turun radalta pilattiin jo edellisen radan purkamisen aikana.




> Nyt on kyllä todella keksimällä keksittyä. 20 minsaa pois Tampere - Helsinki väliltä on 20 minsaa pois kaikilta välin matkustajalta ihan riippumatta siitä, mitä vauhtia Tampereen pohjoispuolella ajetaan. Ja Helsingin ja Tamperen välillä nyt vaam on monta kertaa enemmän matkustajia kuin Helsingin ja Turun välillä.
> 
> Näitä hankkeita ei (pitäisi) tehdä VRn ja kaluston näkökulmasta, vaan matkustajien.


En ajatellut kaluston näkökulmaa vaan liikennöinnin, mutta et sitä halunnut ymmärtää. Jos Tampereelle halutaan tunnin juna, minkä ymmärrän kirjaimellisesti, ei sitä saavuteta kustannustehokkaasti nopeuttamalla Oulun ja Jyväskylän junia. Tunnin juna ajaisi Helsingistä Tampereelle 60 minuuttia, ja Oulun juna ajaisi Helsingistä Tampereelle 75 minuuttia (esittämäsi 20 minuutin säästö nykytilanteeseen verrattuna).

Jos Oulun ja Jyväskylän junien halutaan ajavan Tampereelle tunnissa, tarvitaan jälleen nopeus 250 km/h. Kaikki tällaiset junat ovat kaliita moottorijunia. Niissä ei ole sellaista joustoa, että eri junavuoroihin saataisiin eri määrä vaunuja. Tampereella pois jäävät matkustajat jättävät paikkansa tyhjäksi, ja kalliita paikkoja ajetaan tyhjinä Ouluun. Todennäköisesti siis tunnin juna Tampereelle olisi kokonaan erillinen suurnopeusjunansa eikä vaikuttaisi nykyiseen liikenteeseen muuta kuin nopeuttamalla sitä 20 minuuttia. 


Selvityksessä Helsingin ja Turun välisestä radasta on vertailtu luonnollisesti vain tämän yhteysvälin eri ratavaihtoehtoja. Päätös on kuitenkin poliittinen. Eduskunta tuskin yhdellä vaalikaudella päättää rakennuttaa kahta eri nopeaa rautatietä, joten nyt kannattaisi vertailla keskenään Turun, Tampereen ja Kouvolan ratoja. Näistä korkeintaan yksi rakennetaan.

Turun radan etuna ainakin on se, että nykyinen rata Karjaalta Saloon voidaan purkaa tarpeettomana.

----------


## moxu

Alukset ovat tekniseltä käyttöiältään käytännössä jokseenkin samanikäisiä. Gabriellalla ja Serenadella on takanaan myös pikaliikennekausia Turun linjalla, mutta käytännössähän koko nelikko on ollut HEL-STO-linjalla yhteen menoon vuodesta -97. Jotainhan siitäkin voi päätellä, ettei mikään varustamo ole -80-luvun lopun jatkuvaksi mielletyn nousukauden jälkeen siihen uusia aluksia tilannut -paitsi tietysti Slite, jolle virheinvestointinsa Europan kanssa kävi köppäsesti.
Länsiyhteys voisi toimia perusteena myös sille, että Turun rata voitaisiin toteuttaa limittäisenä tai jopa kokonaan normaaliraideleveydellä. 

Vaikka idea junalautoista ja Ahvenanmaan ylittävästä radasta onkin kaukaa haettu, ei ajatus rautateiden ja meriliikenteen nykyistä paremmasta komppaavuudesta ole sitä ollenkaan. Jos Turun matkakeskus/rautatieasemalta menisi laivan viereen paikallisjuna, johon saisi nousta vain laivalipun esittävä asiakas, voitaisiin laivan kanssa komppaavan junan lähtöaika Helsingistä määrittää jopa tasan kaksi tuntia ennen laivan virallista lähtöaikaa Turun satamasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Selvityksessä Helsingin ja Turun välisestä radasta on vertailtu luonnollisesti vain tämän yhteysvälin eri ratavaihtoehtoja. Päätös on kuitenkin poliittinen. Eduskunta tuskin yhdellä vaalikaudella päättää rakennuttaa kahta eri nopeaa rautatietä, joten nyt kannattaisi vertailla keskenään Turun, Tampereen ja Kouvolan ratoja. Näistä korkeintaan yksi rakennetaan.


Ero etäysyyksissä ja aikasäästöissä puhuu Turun radan puolesta. Hki-turku on moottoritien käytävää pitkin 165 km, Hki-Tampere 180 ja Hki-Kouvola 135.
Kouvolaan pääsee jo tunnissa, mutta se ei liene määränpää vaan Kuopio, Lappeenranta ja Joensuu, ja itäradan kohtaloon vaikuttaa paljon aluepoliittiset ja teollisuuspoliittiset näkemykset. 
Turun ja Tampereen nopeat junayhteydet olisivat vain matkustajaliikennettä varten. 
Turku-Helsinki yhteyttä voi siis rakentamalla oikorata Salosta Espooseen 90 km mahdollista puristaa n tuntiin. 

Tampere-Helsinki välin puristaminen tunnin mittaiseksi vaatisi rinnakkaisradan nykyisen rinnalle ainakin 140 km matkalle, sekä kalliin tunneliradan Keravalta lentokentän kautta Pasilaan. Kustannusarvio ainakin 2-kertainen Turun rataan verrattuna, puhutaan siis ihan eri mittaluokan hankkeista.
Myös uusi itärata vaatisi tunneliradan Keravalle ja sieltä Porvooseen. 

Espoo-Salo rata pystyttäisiin rakentamaan "neitseelliseen" maahan ilman liikennekatkoja. Se olisi pitänyt rakentaa jo 1980-luvulla kuten alunperin suunniteltiin mutta ei ole liian myöhäistä aloittaa nyt. Jotkut propellihatut ovat ehdottaneet sen rakentamista maglev- tai muutama vuosi sitten hyperloop-radaksi. Tällaiset teknologiat ovat vielä liian kalliit ja häiriöalttiit. Pessimistit ja rautatievastustajat taas ehdottavat junaliikenteen lopettamista tällä välillä ja korvaamista vaikka ilmasillalla välille Malmin lentokenttä-Turku tai superbusseilla.

Turun nopeaa yhteyttä vastustetaan myös läntiselllä Uudellmaalla rantaradan varren paikkakunnilla koska heidän mukaan se huonontaisi nykyisiä yhteyksiä. 
Toisaalta yhteydet ovat nytkin puutteelliset koska Turun junat eivät pysähdy enää Kirkkonummella muutamaa hyvin aikaista ja myöhäistä vuoroa lukuunottamatta, eikä Espoon keskuksen asemalla, ja taajamajuna Helsingin ja Karjaan välillä on lakkautettu. Oikorata palauttaisi ainakin jälkimmäisen. Taajamajunaa on mahdollista ajaa Helsingistä Hankoon asti kun sinne saadaan sähköt, ts matka lyhenisi 15 minuuutilla kun vaihto jää pois. Se myös mahdollistaisi että osa taajamajunista jatkaisi Karjaalta Pohjankuruun.

Argumentit paikallisliikenteen kehittämisille Turun ja Salon välillä taas haihtuivat Nokian mahalaskun myötä. Mutta Turkua lähempänä olevilta paikkakunnilta  esim Piikkiöstä voisi ajatella aloittaa uudestaan jos rata rakennettaisiin 2-raiteiseksi.

Turun tunnin juna edellyttäisi Espoon kaupunkiradan rakentamista mutta myös monen muun seikan takia se pitäisi rakentaa myös, vaikka oikorataa ei rakennettaisi. Osa espoolaisista ja kirkkonummelaisista ovat alkaneet vastustaa Turun oikorataa mm kaupunkiradan vaatiman Mankin/Luoman junavarikon takia, mutta se on eri asia, mutta tämä kansanliike on propagandassaan osannut yhdistää kaupunkiratahankkeen tunnin junaan ja siksi haluavat että kumpaakaan ei toteuteta, jotta varikon rakentamisesta säästyttäisiin. Fakta on että vaikka tunnin junaa ei toteutettaisi, niin nykyisen rantaradan junien nopeutta ei saada nostettua Hki-kirkkonummi välillä ellei kaupunkirataa rakenneta.

Tampereen tunnin juna edellyttäisi paljon suurempia panostuksia infraan, ja vaikutukset radan varren ympäristöön olisivat suuremmat kuin Turun radalla, sekä Tampereen että Helsingin päässä, mutta 1 h 20 min matka-aikaan päästäisiin nykyiselläkin radalla ja kalustolla jos aikatauluja rukataan ja hyväksytään että nopeilla non-stop junilla on etuajo-oikeus.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:36 ----------




> Länsiyhteys voisi toimia perusteena myös sille, että Turun rata voitaisiin toteuttaa limittäisenä tai jopa kokonaan normaaliraideleveydellä. 
> 
> Vaikka idea junalautoista ja Ahvenanmaan ylittävästä radasta onkin kaukaa haettu, ei ajatus rautateiden ja meriliikenteen nykyistä paremmasta komppaavuudesta ole sitä ollenkaan. Jos Turun matkakeskus/rautatieasemalta menisi laivan viereen paikallisjuna, johon saisi nousta vain laivalipun esittävä asiakas, voitaisiin laivan kanssa komppaavan junan lähtöaika Helsingistä määrittää jopa tasan kaksi tuntia ennen laivan virallista lähtöaikaa Turun satamasta.


Vaikka muuten mun mielestäni koko Suomen rataverkon raideleveys pitäisi jossain vaiheessa muuttaa länsi-Euroopalaista vastaavaksi niin en näe tällä hetkellä Helsingin-Turun radalla raideleveydellä olevan merkitystä, koska tavarajunia ei sillä kulkisi. Matkustajat voivat vaihtaa junasta laivaan Turussa, tärkeämpää olisi saada Ruotsin päässä matkustajajuna satamaan asti, mutta Tukholman kaupunki tuskin lämpenee asialle. Raitiovaunu Värtaniin mahdollisesti tulee ja metro Viikkarin terminaalin lähelle tulee muutaman vuoden sisällä varmasti. Jos junalauttaliikenne aloitettaisiin uudestaan Ruostin ja Suomen välille olisi Kapellskärin satama ja rautatie sinne parempi vaihtoehto kuin Tukholman keskustan satamat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Vaikka muuten mun mielestäni koko Suomen rataverkon raideleveys pitäisi jossain vaiheessa muuttaa länsi-Euroopalaista vastaavaksi --


Miksi? Olemme siihen suuntaan käytännössä saari.

----------


## Salomaa

Mitäköhän maksaisi suomen nykyisen raidelevyden muuttaminen ?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi? Olemme siihen suuntaan käytännössä saari.


1. jos Helsinki-Tallinna tunneli toteutuu niin emme ole enää saari
2. maanpuolustusnäkökulmat
3. kilpailuttamista ajatellen, matkustajajunakalustoa olisi saatavilla ulkomailta käytettynä ilman mittavia muutostöitä, ei tarvitsisi veronmaksajien rahoilla ylläpitää kalustopankkeja

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:51 ----------




> Mitäköhän maksaisi suomen nykyisen raidelevyden muuttaminen ?


Varmaan aika helkkaristi nykytekniikalla. 

Se olisi kannattanut tehdä joskus 1920-30 luvulla puupölkkyjen aikakautena, vaikka hätäaputyönä ja armeijan reserviläisten voimin. 

Jonkinlaista konetta käyttäen, jossa toinen kone repii kiskot irti ja toinen vaihtaa pölkyt ja kiinnittää kiskot uudelleen, voisi edetä aika nopeasti linjalla. Ratapihat ovat sitten asia erikseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

> Tämä on valitettavasti kuopattu, lähijunien olisi tarkoitus päättyä Lohja-Lempolan asemalle. 
> 
> Lähijunatkin jäisivät noin 3-4 kilometrin (vai paljonko se nyt olikaan) päähän Lohjan keskustasta, mikä on kieltämättä aika typerää.



Tämä on kyllä typerintä, mitä olen lukenut aikoihin. Lohja ei ole edes ympyrän muotoinen, vaan kaupunkirakenne on nauhamaisesti rautatien varrella. Laittamalla siis lähijuna ajamaan Lohjan keskustaan pysähtyen kilometrin välein saataisiin siis paljon asutusta kävelymatkan päähän seisakkeesta. Paljon nauhaa on vasta Lohjan keskustan rautatien haarautumisen jälkeen, mutta silti. (Muualla Euroopassa menisi molempiin paikkoihin lähijuna, mutta pidän ajatukset realistisina.  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Count

Täällähän suunnitellaan Lempolaan jopa 11000 hengen asuinaluetta, joka on varsin mielenkiintoinen ajatus kun tietää väkiluvun nykyisellään olevan laskusuuntainen, ollut jo jonkin aikaa. Ihan heti ei tule mieleen keinoa jolla sellainen väkimäärä tänne saataisiin asettumaan.

----------


## moxu

> Turun nopeaa yhteyttä vastustetaan myös läntiselllä Uudellmaalla rantaradan varren paikkakunnilla koska heidän mukaan se huonontaisi nykyisiä yhteyksiä. 
> Toisaalta yhteydet ovat nytkin puutteelliset koska Turun junat eivät pysähdy enää Kirkkonummella muutamaa hyvin aikaista ja myöhäistä vuoroa lukuunottamatta, eikä Espoon keskuksen asemalla, ja taajamajuna Helsingin ja Karjaan välillä on lakkautettu. Oikorata palauttaisi ainakin jälkimmäisen. Taajamajunaa on mahdollista ajaa Helsingistä Hankoon asti kun sinne saadaan sähköt, ts matka lyhenisi 15 minuuutilla kun vaihto jää pois. Se myös mahdollistaisi että osa taajamajunista jatkaisi Karjaalta Pohjankuruun.


Raaseporin kuntakeskus on Tammisaari, joten kaiken järjen mukaan Turun junien saaminen Espoon länsipuolella Lohjan radalle parantaisi sen ja pääkaupunkiseudun välisiä yhteyksiä. Karjaa ja Pohjankuru ovat pikkukyliä, joihin ei matkustajajunien päätteitä tule, jos kaupungin oikeaankin keskustaan pääsee. 
Tammisaaresta voisi juna ajaa vaikka tunnin vuorovälein aamuvarhaisesta iltamyöhään, pysäkkeinä Dragsvik, Karjaa, Tähtelä, Siuntio, Kirkkonummi, Kauklahti, Leppävaara, Huopalahti ja Pasila. Muutamalla vuorolla olisi jatkoyhteys Tammisaaresta Hankoon, mutta siinä tuskin lienee tarvetta nykyistä runsaampiin vuoroihin. Teoriassa Raaseporin taajamajuna voisi kulkea Lohjankin kautta, mutta koska Hankopaanalla on rahdin kannalta isompi merkitys kuin Kirkkonummen kautta tulevalla, sihhen tuskin mennään.
Tätä taustaa vasten länsiuusmaalaisten pikarataan suuntaama vastustus on suorastaan käsittämätöntä. Raaseporin ja Helsingin väliset rautatieyhteydet nykyisen radan puitteissa ovat aina olleet surkeat, mutta tässä olisi sentään mahdollisuus huomattavaankin parannukseen ilman kovinkaan suuria investointeja. Oikeastaan vain Tähtelä pitäisi rakentaa.

----------


## pehkonen

> Raaseporin kuntakeskus on Tammisaari, joten kaiken järjen mukaan Turun junien saaminen Espoon länsipuolella Lohjan radalle parantaisi sen ja pääkaupunkiseudun välisiä yhteyksiä. Karjaa ja Pohjankuru ovat pikkukyliä, joihin ei matkustajajunien päätteitä tule, jos kaupungin oikeaankin keskustaan pääsee. 
> Tammisaaresta voisi juna ajaa vaikka tunnin vuorovälein aamuvarhaisesta iltamyöhään, pysäkkeinä Dragsvik, Karjaa, Tähtelä, Siuntio, Kirkkonummi, Kauklahti, Leppävaara, Huopalahti ja Pasila. Muutamalla vuorolla olisi jatkoyhteys Tammisaaresta Hankoon, mutta siinä tuskin lienee tarvetta nykyistä runsaampiin vuoroihin. Teoriassa Raaseporin taajamajuna voisi kulkea Lohjankin kautta, mutta koska Hankopaanalla on rahdin kannalta isompi merkitys kuin Kirkkonummen kautta tulevalla, sihhen tuskin mennään.
> Tätä taustaa vasten länsiuusmaalaisten pikarataan suuntaama vastustus on suorastaan käsittämätöntä. Raaseporin ja Helsingin väliset rautatieyhteydet nykyisen radan puitteissa ovat aina olleet surkeat, mutta tässä olisi sentään mahdollisuus huomattavaankin parannukseen ilman kovinkaan suuria investointeja. Oikeastaan vain Tähtelä pitäisi rakentaa.


Tuossa nousee kysymys, joka varmaankin on ratkaisu tuossa selvityksessä, että miksi ei rantaradalle tehdä kaksoisraidetta koko matkalle. Asemien kohdille tarvittaessa lisäraiteet, jotta junien kohtaamisia voidaan helpottaa. Sitten Hki-Turku välille saadaan tasainen vuoroväli ja sopivasti mahdollistetaan myös tiheämpi lähijunaliikenne Karjaalle/Tammisaareen/Hankoon. Toki lisäksi on saatava kaupunkiradalle jatkoa Leppävaarasta ainakin Kauklahteen asti.

----------

